# Book Titles (alphabetically)



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Agnes Grey_ - Anne Bronte


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Breaking Dawn - Stephenie Meyer


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Catcher in the Rye - J. D. Salinger


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Dombey and Son_ - Charles Dickens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

End Of Eternity, The - Isaac Asimov


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Feel Good Handbook, The - Dr. David Burns


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_God's Secretaries: The Making of the King James Bible_ - Adam Nicolson


----------



## red jade (Aug 9, 2009)

Highest Tide, The - Jim Lynch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Take My Heart - Mary Higgins Clark


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Kidnapped_ - Robert Louis Stevenson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lover Avenged - J. R. Ward


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Mysteries of Udolpho, The_ by Ann Radcliffe (I have an 1861 copy of this book, one of my greatest treasures.  )


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Northanger Abbey_ - Jane Austen


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

anonymid said:


> _Northanger Abbey_ - Jane Austen


That is the perfect book to follow _Udolpho_!  That made my day, thank you!

_On the Beach_, by Nevil Shute


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Quo Vadis_, by Henryk Sienkiewicz


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Sportswriter, The_ - Richard Ford


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Tommyknockers, The - Stephen King


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Underworld_ - Don DeLillo


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Vanity Fair_, by William Makepeace Thackeray


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When Worlds Collide - Philip Wylie, Edwin Balmer


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Xenocide_, by Orson Scott Card


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Year of the Virgins, The - Catherine Cookson


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Zuckerman Bound_ (trilogy) - Philip Roth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Through the Night - Mary Higgins Clark


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Barchester Towers_ - Anthony Trollope


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Choke - Chuck Palahniuk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead and Gone - Charlaine Harris


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_East of Eden_, by John Steinbeck


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Faerie Queene, The_ - Edmund Spenser


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guardian of the Trust - Irene Radford


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Houseboat Days_ - John Ashbery


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Invisible Man - Ralph Ellison


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

We're only allowed fiction?

Jurassic Park - Michael Crichton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

King's Property - Morgan Howell


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> We're only allowed fiction?


Not at all; anything goes.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Toad Licker said:


> King's Property - Morgan Howell


_Lyrical Ballads_ - William Wordsworth and Samuel Taylor Coleridge


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Mathematician's Apology, A_ - G.H. Hardy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Newfangled - Debra Monroe


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_On Deconstruction_ - Jonathan Culler


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Paradise Lost_ - John Milton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick Bite, A - Lynsay Sands


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Reflections on the Revolution in France_ - Edmund Burke


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Songs of Innocence and of Experience: Shewing the Two Contrary States of the Human Soul_ - William Blake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turn the Stars Upside Down - Terry C. Johnston


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Ulysses_ - James Joyce


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_V._- Thomas Pynchon


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Wisconsin Death Trip_ - Michael Lesy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X/1999 : Intermezzo 4 - Clamp


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Years, The_ - Virginia Woolf


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Zazie dans le métro - Raymond Queneau


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Area 7 - Matthew Reilly


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Brave New World - Aldous Huxley


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Classical Ballet Technique - Gretchen Ward Warren


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Doing What Comes Naturally: Change, Rhetoric, and the Practice of Theory in Literary and Legal Studies_ - Stanley Fish


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Everville - Clive Barker


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Fountainhead, The_ - Ayn Rand


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Gulliver's Travels_ - Jonathan Swift


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hokus Pokus - Fern Michaels


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Infinite Jest_ - David Foster Wallace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackdaws - Ken Follett


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Hottest State, The_ - Ethan Hawke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lonesome Gods, The - Louis L'Amour


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Meme Machine, The - Susan Blackmore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night Below - Carl Sargent


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Oroonoko_ - Aphra Behn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Plundered Vaults - Brian E. Kirby, Carl Sargent, Graeme Davis, Green Ronin, Nathan Greavey


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Quaker Book of Wisdom, A: Life Lessons in Simplicity, Service, and Common Sense_ - Robert Lawrence Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roadside Crosses - Jeffery Deaver


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Semantics and Cognition - Ray Jackendoff


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thirty-nine Steps, The - John Buchan


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Understanding Morphology - Martin Haspelmath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Velocity - Dean Koontz


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Words and Rules - Steven Pinker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Files, The: Skin - Ben Mezrich


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Yellow Wallpaper, The - Charlotte Perkins Gilman


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Zainichi (Koreans in Japan): Diasporic Nationalism and Postcolonial Identity. John Liehttp://repositories.cdlib.org/gaia/gaia_books/10/


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Ape and the Sushi Master, The - Frans de Waal


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Babylon: A Poem, Charles W. Everest


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Cassowary's Revenge, The: The Life and Death of Masculinity in a New Guinea Society_ - Donald Tuzin


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Doing Optimality Theory - John McCarthy


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Daddy Darwin's Dovecot: A Country tale , by Juliana Horatia Gatty Ewing, illust. by Randolph Caldecott

ok, I admit I am googling these. I quit now otherwise I will be here all night.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Extraordinary Adventures of Alfred Kropp, The - Rick Yancy


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Frankenstein_ - Mary Shelley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Golden Queen, The - Dave Wolverton


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Hogfather - Terry Pratchett


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_In Memoriam, A.H.H._ - Alfred, Lord Tennyson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jester, The - Andrew Gross


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Kim_ - Rudyard Kipling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lisey's Story - Stephen King


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Mill on the Floss, The_ - George Eliot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Northern Lights - Nora Roberts


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Origins of the English Novel: 1600-1740, The_ - Michael McKeon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Proof Positive - Phillip Margolin


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Quintessence: Basic Readings from the Philosophy of W.V. Quine_ - Willard van Orman Quine


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

"Red Badge of Courage" - Stephen Crane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shades of Twilight - Linda Howard


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Tale of Genji, The_ - Murasaki Shikibu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Utah Blaine & Silver Canyon - Louis L'Amour


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Vicar of Wakefield, The_ - Oliver Goldsmith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wrong Things - Caitlin Kiernan


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Xin Loi, Viet Nam: Thirty-one Months of War: A Soldier's Memoir_ - Al Sever


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Youth, a Narrative and Two Other Stories_ - Joseph Conrad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zac Power: Night Raid - H.I. Larry


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Angels & Insects: Two Novellas_ - A.S. Byatt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bookman's Promise, The - John Dunning


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Clarissa; or, The History of a Young Lady_ - Samuel Richardson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Destiny of Eagles - William W. Johnstone


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_English Novel: Form and Function, The_ - Dorothy Van Ghent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fatal Burn - Lisa Jackson


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Go Down, Moses-William Faulkner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello, Darkness - Sandra Brown


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Ideas of Order_ - Wallace Stevens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack Vance Treasury, The - Terry Dowling & Jonathan Strahan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

(bump)

Jack Vance Treasury, The - Terry Dowling & Jonathan Strahan


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

(For some reason I've been having trouble coming up with K titles off the top of my head.)

_Kenilworth_ - Sir Walter Scott


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Law of Nines, The - Terry Goodkind


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Meaning of Life, The_ - Terry Eagleton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New Moon - Stephenie Meyer


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_On with the Story_ - John Barth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Psychopath - Keith Ablow


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Quiet American, The_ - Graham Greene


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Robinson Crusoe_ - Daniel Defoe


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Siddhartha_ - Hermann Hesse


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Theory of Moral Sentiments_ - Adam Smith


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Unbearable Lightness of Being, The_ - Milan Kundera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampire Academy - Richelle Mead


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Walk in the Woods, A_ - Bill Bryson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Files Book of the Unexplained, The - Jane Goldman


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Year of Magical Thinking, The_ - Joan Didion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Coupon - Paul Erdman


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_An American Childhood_ - Annie Dillard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Body of Lies - Iris Johansen


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Christ in Concrete_ - Pietro di Donato


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead Angel - Jack Dolph


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Excession - Iain M. Banks


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Flowers for Algernon - Daniel Keyes


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_God of Small Things, The_ - Arundhati Roy


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Historian, The_- Elizabeth Kos... something.


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Invitation to a Beheading_ - Vladimir Nobokov



EagerMinnow84 said:


> _Historian, The_- Elizabeth Kos... something.


Kostova


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Take My Heart - Mary Higgins Clark


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Kafka on the Shore_ - Haruki Murakami


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lady's Tutor, The - Robin Schone


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Middlemarch_ - George Eliot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Net Force - Tom Clancy


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Orley Farm_ - Anthony Trollope


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Panhandle Pioneer - Bradford Scott


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Quiet Room, The: A Journey Out of the Torment of Madness_ - Lori Schiller and Amanda Bennett


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rutland Place - Anne Perry


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Suttree - Cormac McCarthy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tangled Trail, The - Roy Manning


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Uncle Tom's Cabin_ - Harriet Beecher Stowe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Voice of the Night, The - Dean Koontz


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_White Noise_ - Don DeLillo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xanadu Talisman, The (Modesty Blaise series) - Peter O'Donnell


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Year in the Life of William Shakespeare, A: 1599_ - James Shapiro


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero City (Deathlands series) - James Axler


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Adam Bede_ - George Eliot


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Bleak House_ - Charles Dickens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Creature - John Saul


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Don Quixote_ - Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

East of Eden~ John Steinbeck


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Faust_ - Johann Wolfgang von Goethe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guilt By Association - Susan R. Sloan


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Heart of Mid-Lothian, The_ - Sir Walter Scott


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I Know This Much is True~Wally Lamb


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Jane Eyre_ - Charlotte Brontë


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss of the Night - Sherrlyn Kenyon


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Lost in the Funhouse_ - John Barth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mariel of Redwall - Brian Jacques


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

North Star - Richard S. Wheeler


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

_One Day in the Life of Ivan Denisovich_ - Alexander Solzhenitsyn


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Portrait of a Lady, The_ - Henry James


----------



## SilvestertheCat (Sep 5, 2009)

Queen Margot - Alexander Dumas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Storm Cycle - Iris Johansen, Roy Johansen


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

_Things Fall Apart_ by Chinua Achebe


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Underworld_ by Don DeLillo


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Vindication of the Rights of Woman, A_ - Mary Wollstonecraft


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wicked - Gregory Maguire


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Xenophon's Prince: Republic and Empire in the _ Cyropaedia - Christopher Nadon

(X is _tricky_!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Have the Right to Remain Puzzled - Parnell Hall


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Zombie Survival Guide, The: Complete Protection from the Living Dead_ - Max Brooks


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_American Gods_- Neil Gaiman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue Twilight - Maggie Shayne


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Crying of Lot 49, The_- Thomas Pynchon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead to the World - Charlaine Harris


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Foe_ - J. M. Coetzee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Golden Express, The - Ramsay Thorne


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Herzog _- Saul Bellow

(Also, I think anonymid and I were posting an "E" at the same time and both deleted it when we saw the other one -- so, pretend that this is in the space between _Dead to the World _and _Foe_. ) -- _Eleanor of Aquitaine: A Life_ - Alison Weir


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Informant, The - James Grippando


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_James Joyce_ - Richard Ellmann


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Key to Forever - Christina Skye


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Life Before Man_- Margaret Atwood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Man of Honor - Gary Franklin


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Necessary Angel, The: Essays on Reality and the Imagination_ - Wallace Stevens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Of Mice and Men - John Steinbeck


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Postmodernism; or, the Cultural Logic of Late Capitalism_ - Frederic Jameson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quoth the Crow - David Bischoff


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Rasselas, Prince of Abyssinia_ - Samuel Johnson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She Shoots to Conquer - Dorothy Cannell


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Team of Rivals_- Doris Kearns Goodwin


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Utopia _- Sir Thomas More


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vows of Vengeance - Rita Herron


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Where the Wild Things Are_ - Maurice Sendak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XPD - Len Deighton


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Yellow: Race in America Beyond Black and White_ - Frank H. Wu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Game, The - Brad Meltzer


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_American Pastoral_ - Philip Roth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Breaking Dawn - Stephenie Meyer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Debt of Bones - Terry Goodkind


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Death of a Salesman-Ethan Frome


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Earth-Child - Doris Piserchia


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Far from the Madding Crowd_ - Thomas Hardy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guns on the Border - Ralph Cotton


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Heart is a Lonely Hunter, The_- Carson McCullers


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Hearts in Atlantis - Stephen King


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Iliad-Homer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jigsaw Man - Gord Rollo


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Kim - Rudyard Kipling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lisey's Story - Stephen King


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Magic Toyshop, The - Angela Carter


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_No Country for Old Men_- Cormac McCarthy


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Ozark Magic and Folklore-Vance Randolph


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Pale View of Hills, A_ - Kazuo Ishiguro


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quentins - Maeve Binchy


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Rabbit, Run_- John Updike

(I wish I read all of the books I am listing...)


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

Shadow of the Wind - Carlos Ruiz Zafon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Two Little Girls in Blue - Mary Higgins Clark


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Uncle Silas_ - J.S. Le Fanu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Violin - Anne Rice


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Written on the Body_ - Jeanette Winterson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XXXHOLiC - Clamp


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Young Goodman Brown and Other Short Stories_ - Nathaniel Hawthorne

Toad Licker, you're very good at coming up with "X" titles.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Zeroville_- Steve Erickson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

DuncanThaw said:


> Toad Licker, you're very good at coming up with "X" titles.


I use google, they're still not very easy to find though. 

All the Weyrs of Pern - Anne McCaffrey


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Brief Interviews with Hideous Men_ - David Foster Wallace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chase, The - Clive Cussler


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Discipline and Punish: The Birth of the Prison_ - Michel Foucault


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eight, The - Katherine Neville


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Flush_ - Virginia Woolf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gone - Jonathan Kellerman


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Hard Times_- Charles Dickens

(this book I actually did read, yay!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll Be Seeing You - Mary Higgins Clark


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Julie & Julia: My Year of Cooking Dangerously _ - Julie Powell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Key to Forever - Christina Skye


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

Lessons from Private Equity Any Company Can Use - Orit Gadiesh and Hugh Macarthur


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Marsh Hawk, The - Dawn Mactavish


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Night Falls Fast: Understanding Suicide_ - Kay Redfield Jamison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Obsession - Jonathan Kellerman


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Pretending to be Normal-Lianne Holliday Willey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of Swords - Sara Donati


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Return of the Native, The_ - Thomas Hardy


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Seven Types of Ambiguity_- Elliott Perlman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Time It Never Rained, The - Elmer Kelton


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Ubik_- Philip K. Dick


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanished - Joseph Finder


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_White Teeth_- Zadie Smith

(Toad Licker for the X now...  )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Treme Sudoku - Nikoli Publishing


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Youth_- J.M. Coetzee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie Survival Guide: Complete Protection from the Living Dead, The - Max Brooks


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Aurora Leigh_ - Elizabeth Barrett Browning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Hills - Nora Roberts


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Cat's Eye_- Margaret Atwood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Darkest Whisper, The - Gena Showalter


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Elmer Gantry_ - Sinclair Lewis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Finding God in the Lord of the Rings - Jim Ware, Kurt D. Bruner


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Geographical History of America, The_ - Gertrude Stein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hickok & Cody - Matthew Braun


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Interpreter of Maladies_ - Jhumpa Lahiri


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Juror, The - George Dawes Green


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Keep the Aspidistra Flying_ - George Orwell


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Leaves of Grass_ - Walt Whitman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Must Love Hellhounds - Charlaine Harris, Iiona Andrews, Meljean Brook, Nalini Singh


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Notes from the Underground_ - Fyodor Dostoevsky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Other Lands, The - David Anthony Durham


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Possession: A Romance_ - A.S. Byatt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of Babble Gets Hitched - Meg Cabot


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Rainbow, The_ - D.H. Lawrence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shakespeare's Planet - Clifford D. Simak


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Trainspotting_ - Irvine Welsh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unaccustomed Earth - Jhumpa Lahiri


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Villette_ - Charlotte Bronte


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walk Through Darkness - David Anthony Durham


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_e*X*ecutioners Song, The_- Norman Mailer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You've Been Warned - Howard Roughan, James Patterson


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Zeitoun_ - Dave Eggers


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_All The Kings Men_- Robert Penn Warren


----------



## Zirnitra (Sep 19, 2009)

Beyond Good and Evil - Nietzsche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Celestine Prophecy, The - James Redfield


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Death in Venice_ - Thomas Mann


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Express Male - Elizabeth Bevarly


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Fellowship of the Ring, The - Tolkien


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_God Bless You, Mr. Rosewater_ - Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Heart of Darkness - Joseph Conrad


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_In Our Time_ - Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jimjams, The - Michael Green


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Kite Runner-Khaled Housseini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lucky One, The - Nicholas Sparks


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Middlesex_- Jeffery Eugenides


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New Moon - Stephenie Meyer


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Orientalism_ - Edward Said


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Pride and Prejudice - Jane Austen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksilver - Stephanie Spinner


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Red Is for Remembrance (Blue Is for Nightmares) by Laurie Faria Stolarz


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Sputnik Sweetheart - Haruki Murakami


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

To Whom the Bell Tolls - Arnesto Hummerway


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unseen II, The (Point Horror) - Richie Tankersley Cusic


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Vapid Descent - Glen Munter


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

(The) Woodlanders - Thomas Hardy


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Xylophone is my Everest - Dean Keys


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Zeno's Conscience_ - Italo Svevo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Angels of Darkness - Marvin Kaye


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Blood Meridian_- Cormac McCarthy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cliff-Hanger - Alane Ferguson, Gloria Skurzynski


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Dubliners _- James Joyce


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close_ - Jonathan Safran Foer


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Finnegans Wake_ - James Joyce


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Hedda Gabler_ - Henrik Ibsen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Into the Flame - Christina Dodd


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Jude the Obscure_ - Thomas Hardy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss of a Dark Moon - Sharie Kohler


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Lanark: A Life in Four Books _- Alasdair Gray


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Mother Night - Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Notebook, The - Nicholas Sparks


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Odyssey, The - Homer


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Portnoy's Complaint_ - Philip Roth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of Sorcery - David Eddings


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Return of the King, The - Tolkien


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Songs and Sonnets_ - John Donne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tell Me Your Dreams - Sidney Sheldon


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Under the Net_- Iris Murdoch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valley of Horses - Jean M. Auel


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_White Noise_- Don DeLillo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Men : Original Sin, Vol. 6 - Mike Carey, Daniel Way, Mike Deodato


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Yes Man_- Danny Wallace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero: The Biography of a Dangerous Idea - Charles Seife


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

Alice's Adventures in Wonderland - Lewis Carroll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blade Of Fortriu - Julie Marillier


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Catch 22 - Joseph Heller


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

Deep Down Things: the Breathtaking Beauty of Particle Physics - Bruce A. Schumm


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Expedition of Humphry Clinker, The_ - Tobias Smollett


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

Forgotten Voices of the Falklands - Hugh McManners


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gods In Darkness - Karl Edward Wagner


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

Hunchback of Notre-Dame, the - Victor Hugo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Illustrated Man, The - Ray Bradbury


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Junkie_ - William Burroughs


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

Kerr Space-time, the: Rotating Black Holes in General Relativity - David L. Wiltshire, Matt Visser, Susan M. Scott


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Lucky Jim_- Kingsley Amis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Micah - Laurell K. Hamilton


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Norwegian Wood - Haruki Murakami


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

O I've Broken Some Plates - Chip O'Shatter


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Pamela; or, Virtue Rewarded_ - Samuel Richardson


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

QWERTY revisited - Pam Typehand


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roots of Evil - Sarah Lacey


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Shutter Island_- Dennis Lehane


----------



## Nex (Sep 17, 2009)

_To the Lighthouse_ - Virginia Woolf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unconditionally Single - Mary B. Morrison


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Virgin Suicides, The_- Jeffery Eugenides


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Warriors of Spider, The - W. Michael Gear


----------



## Nex (Sep 17, 2009)

_X Factor PB, The_ - Chris Nickson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Belong to Me - Mary Higgins Clark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zodiac - Robert Graysmith


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

About Face - Seymour Butts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brisingr - Christopher Paolini


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Canterbury Tales - Geoffrey Chaucer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Definitely Dead - Charlaine Harris


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Elderberry Wine-Barbara Harnby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fire in the Hole - Richard S. Wheeler


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Goodnight Moon_ - Margaret Wise Brown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hope They Serve Beer In Hell - Tucker Max


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Indie Rock Coloring Book


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jimjams, The - Michael Green


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Klaxon Green - Harris E. Burton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last Words - Mariah Stewart


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Maybe this Time will Be Different - Repetitia Infinitum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not-World, The - Thomas Burnett Swann


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ole Banjo - Bert Hyuk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pointblank: Starfist Force Recon Book 2 - Dan Cragg, David Sherman


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Quarto De Despejo - Caroline Maria de Jesus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Relentless - Kenneth Perkins


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

so the wind won't blow it all away - richard brautigan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tristan Betrayal, The - Robert Ludlum


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ulster Cycle - Randy Lee Eickhoff


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Voyage of the Narwhal, The - Andrea Barrett


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Willit the Wombat-Frances Maber


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xenocide - Orson Scott Card


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Zeitoun - Dave Eggers

no doubt used already - but how many book titles can there be that begin with Z?? I couldn't even make one up that time!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I don't want to embarrass you by pointing out that you skipped Y so it'll be our little secret! 

Alone With the Horrors - Ramsey Campbell


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Bonehead - Donoda Alphabet 

Thanks for that, toad.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cerulean Sins - Laurell K. Hamilton


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_A Dance to the Music of Time_- Anthony Powell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Envy - Sandra Brown


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_The French Lieutenant's Woman_- John Fowles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guardian, The - Nicholas Sparks


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Frankenstein- Mary Shelley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Instrument, The - John O'Hara


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Jump Rope Training-Buddy Lee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Knight of Shadows - Roger Zelazny


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Life of Samuel Johnson, The_ - James Boswell


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Miss Pettigrew Lives for a Day_ - Winifred Watson


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Nicholas Nickleby_ - Charles Dickens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oceola Kid, The - Clay Randall


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Peer Gynt_ - Henrik Ibsen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of the Damned, The - Anne Rice


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Relic - Douglas Preston


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Sentimental Journey through France and Italy, A_ - Laurence Sterne


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Trout Fishing in America - Richard Brautigan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unfinished Symphony - V.C. Andrews


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Vlad the Impaler - Enid Goldberg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Winter Haunting, A - Dan Simmons


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Xylophone Blues - 88 Fingers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Heart Belongs to Me - Dean Koontz


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh crap. Z. Z Z Z Z.....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ashes to Ashes - Tami Hoag


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Z day is here - Rob fox (had to use amazon for that one. How many books can there be that start with Z??)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Birthright - Nora Roberts


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

catch as catch can - Joseph heller


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Embrace - Brenda Joyce


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Enter The Kettlebell! Strength Secret of The Soviet Supermen by Pavel Tsatsouline


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Family Album - Danielle Steel


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Good Grief You're Fast - Salman Rushdie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Highlander in Her Dreams - Allie Mackay


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Island: the complete stories - Alistair MacLeod


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

James and the Giant Peach - Roald Dahl


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Kafka on the Shore_ - Haruki Murakami


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Liverwurst is Missing-Mercer Mayer


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Mao II_- Don DeLillo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night Falls Darkly - Kim Lenox


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Orlando Furioso_ - Ludovico Ariosto


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Quarks, Leptons, and the Big Bang-Johnathan Allday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redemption of Althalus - David Eddings


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Slapstick - Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Tufted Titmouse-Thomas C. Grubb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Western Acacia - Christian Jacq


----------



## lb756 (May 31, 2008)

Vanity Fair - Thackeray


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Apache- Williams Forrest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XQuery kick start - James McGovern


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

You Can Expect a Miracle-The Book to Change Your Life John Hinwood


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Zel - Donna Jo Napoli


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_All Quiet on the Western Front_ - Erich Maria Remarque


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue Zone, The - Andrew Gross


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_The Corrections_- Jonathan Franzen


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

_De Oratore _- Cicero


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Enduring Love_- Ian McEwan


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Flannery O'Connor Spiritual Writings-Flannery O'Connor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Genius Loci - Clark Ashton Smith


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Harmonium_ - Wallace Stevens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Icarus File, The - Robert Ludlum


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Jesus and Yahweh: The Names Divine_ - Harold Bloom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killer Dreams - Iris Johansen


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

Simon Murray's _Legionnaire_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mulberry Tree, The - Jude Deveraux


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

Tony Sloane's _Naked Soldier - a True Story of the French Foreign Legion_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One for the Money - Janet Evanovich


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

Anneli Rufus's _Party of One - the Loners' Manifesto_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksand - Iris Johansen


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

Trevor Royle's _Royal Highland Fusiliers: A Concise History_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Silver Spire: A Nero Wolfe Mystery - Robert Goldsborough


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Take Five_- D. Keith Mano


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unfinished Business - Brenda Jackson


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

V For Vendetta - Alan Moore


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

What do you do after you say hello? - Eric Berne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X/1999 : Intermezzo 4 - Clamp


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Year of the Flood, The_ - Margaret Atwood


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance-Robert Pirsig


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Book of Daniel, The_ - E.L. Doctorow


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Cloudsplitter_ - Russell Banks


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Did I Ever Tell You How Lucky You Are?_ - Dr. Seuss


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Everything is Illuminated_ - Jonathan Safron Foer


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Franny and Zooey_ - J.D. Salinger


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Garbage: A Poem_ - A.R. Ammons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heart of Fire - Kat Martin


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

H. G. Wells's _Invisible Man_


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Ice Fishing Secrets-Dave Genz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Judge & Jury - Andrew Gross, James Patterson


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_King Lear_ - Shakespeare


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lake House, The - James Patterson


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Moby-Dick_ - Herman Melville


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Safe Place - Richard North Patterson


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Operation *******_ - Philip Roth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Prodigal Spy, The - Joseph Kanon


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Quo Vadis_ - Henryk Sienkiewicz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rainbow Six - Tom Clancy


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Sin and the Second City_- Karen Abbott


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

The Book of Lost Things - John Connolly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultimate Fantastic Four Vol 1 - Adam Kubert, Brian Michael Bendis, Mark Millar


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Vanishing Point_ - David Markson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Fire - Nelson Demille


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-men: First Class Tomorrow's Brightest - Jeff Parker


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_The Years_ - Virginia Woolf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zac Power: Night Raid - H.I. Larry


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_All The Presidents Men_ - Woodward and Bernstein


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Breakdancing-Wendy Garfoli


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

Choke by Chuck Palahniuk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Demons Don't Dream - Piers Anthony


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Eyeless in Gaza_ - Aldous Huxley


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Flow Chart_ - John Ashbery


----------



## jacksondoug3 (Sep 26, 2009)

Giver, The - Lois Lowry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

House of Leaves - Mark Z. Danielewski


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_I, Robot_ - Isaac Asimov


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Jerusalem Delivered_ - Torquato Tasso


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kite Runner, The - Khaled Hosseini


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Lost Lady, A_ - Willa Cather


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

my Birkenstocks - where are they? - autobiography by Shoeless Joe Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New Moon - Stephenie Meyer


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_On Beauty_ - Zadie Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Phantoms - Dean R. Koontz


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

(The) Queen's Nose - Dick-King Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rest of Life, The - Mary Gordon


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Shutter Island_- Dennis Lehane

Reading this right now!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thorn Queen - Richelle Mead


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Ugly-Constance Briscoe


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Veronika Decides to Die_ - Paulo Coelho


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

Paul Henissart's _Wolves in the City: the Death of French Algeria_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Files Book of the Unexplained, The - Jane Goldman


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Yangtze River Dolphin and Other Endangered Animals of China-Zhau Kaiya


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero: The Biography of a Dangerous Idea - Charles Seife


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_After Theory_ - Terry Eagleton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Block Party - Al Saadiq Banks


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Confessions of an English Opium Eater_ - Thomas de Quincey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Double Cross - James Patterson


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Essay on the Principle of Human Population_ - Thomas Robert Malthus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fifth Vial, The - Michael Palmer


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Going to the Territory_ - Ralph Ellison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heat Lightning - John Sandford


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

In The Miso Soup - Ryu Murakami


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Juggling the Stars - Tim Parks


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Kafka On The Shore - Haruki Murakami


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lone Wolf and Cub 5: Black Wind - Goseki Kojima, Kazuo Koike


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Moral Disorder - Margaret Atwood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Humans Involved - Kelley Armstrong


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Oryx and Crake - Margaret Atwood

(Wow, you are quick!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Plague Ship - Clive Cussler, Jack B. Du Brul, Jack Du Brul


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Queer_ - William Burroughs


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Robber Bride, The - Margaret Atwood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

San Andreas - Alistair MacLean


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Tales From Outer Suburbia - Shaun Tan


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_U.S.A._ (trilogy) - John Dos Passos


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Valley of the Dolls - Jacqueline Susann


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Winter Words_ - Thomas Hardy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xenocide - Orson Scott Card


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

You're a Good Man, Charlie Brown-Charles Schultz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zen and the Brain - James H. Austin


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

A Wrinkle in Time-Madeleine L'Engle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Body of Lies - David Ignatius


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Childe Harold's Pilgrimage_ - Lord Byron


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deadly Orbit Mission, The - Van Wyck Mason


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Elizabeth Costello_ - J.M. Coetzee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

First Eagle, The - Tony Hillerman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Generals, The - W.E. Butterworth


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_How It Is_ - Samuel Beckett


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insomnia - Stephen King


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

Jonathan Strange and Mr Norrell - Susanna Clarke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kill Riff, The - David J. Schow


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Love in Excess_ - Eliza Haywood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Memnoch the Devil - Anne Rice


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

Night Shift - Nora Roberts


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Out - Natsuo Kirino


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Portals of Terror - Angeline Hawkes-Craig, Eric S. Brown


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Quicksilver_ - Neal Stephenson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rain Ghost, The - Garry Kilworth


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Songs In Ordinary Times-Mary McGarry Morris


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

True Confessions - Rachel Gibson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undead On Arrival - L.A. Banks


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

EXcrement in the Late Middle Ages-Susan Morrison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Wish Is My Command - Donna Kauffman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Anansi Boys - Neil Gaiman


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory - Roald Dahl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Demon Lord Of Karanda - David Eddings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frostbitten - Kelley Armstrong


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire - J. K. Rowling


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Jaws - Peter Benchley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last Rites - Jorge Saralegui


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Middlemarch - George Eliot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nightmare At 20,000 Feet: Horror Stories - Richard Matheson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Portent - James Herbert


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Quran, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ringing In Murder: A Special Pennyfoot Hotel Mystery - Kate Kingsbury


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

Still Waters - Tami Hoag


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Utopia - St. Thomas More


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Voice of the Violin - Andrea Camilleri, Stephen Sartarelli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Men Phoenix Warsong - Greg Pak


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_The Yiddish Policemen's Union_- Michael Chabon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zodiac - Robert Graysmith


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

An American Tragedy - Theodore Dreiser


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Bluest Eye, The_ - Toni Morrison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

C.J.'s Fate - Kay Hooper


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_David Copperfield_ - Charles Dickens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eternal Pleasure - Nina Bangs


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Farfield Fiddle Farm Fiddle Book, The-Charles A. Hall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

God Project, The - Stan Lee


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

Hell's Bell by Jane Holleman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inside Ring, The - Michael Lawson


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Journal of the Plague Year, A_ - Daniel Defoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Key West Connection - Randy Wayne White


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

Lucky's Lady - Tami Hoag


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Medusa Stone, The - Jack Du Brul


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

Night Shade - Nora Roberts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Candy Slices and Other Secret Tales - Viola Canales


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Q.E.D._ - Gertrude Stein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raise the Titanic - Clive Cussler


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

Sawyer - Lori Foster


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thirteen Reasons Why - Jay Asher


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Uncle Tom's Children_ - Richard Wright


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Viagra Nation-A.J.Jacobs


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Warden, The_ - Anthony Trollope


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Xbox Fan Book-Mark Walker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Heart Belongs to Me - Dean Koontz


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Zombie Survival Guide, The-Max Brooks


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

Blue Heron - Philip Ross


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Dangerous Liaisons_ - Choderlos de Laclos


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

Eleanor Rigby by Douglas Coupland


----------



## Tangent (Jul 1, 2009)

_Firestarter_ - Stephen King


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Grim Grotto - Lemony Snicket


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Here, There Be Dragons - James A. Owen


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm Ok, You're Ok-Thomas Hall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jewels of Tessa Kent, The - Judith Krantz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killing Time - Caleb Carr


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Letters to a Young Poet_ - Rainer Maria Rilke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Matarese Circle, The - Robert Ludlum


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Nancy Drew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olivia Joules & the Overactive Imagination - Helen Fielding


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Piazza Tales_ - Herman Melville


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksand - Iris Johansen


----------



## Tangent (Jul 1, 2009)

_Roman Warfare_ - Adrian Goldsworthy


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Sorcerers Stone - J.K. Rolling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thief's Gamble, The - Juliet E. McKenna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unfinished Symphony - V.C. Andrews


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

West End Horror, The - Nicholas Meyer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yankee Witches: 15 Short Stories of Horror and Humor - Charles G. Waugh, Frank D. McSherry, Martin H. Greenberg


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Zombie survival guide - Max Brooks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Academy, The - Bentley Little


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Bedknobs and Broomsticks-Walt Disney


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Cane_ - Jean Toomer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dream Thief - Steve Lawhead


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Essays_ - Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

First Family - David Baldacci


----------



## Tangent (Jul 1, 2009)

_Gulag_ - Anne Applebaum


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_How to Write_ - Gertrude Stein


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Joseph and His Brothers_ - Thomas Mann


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Kim - Rudyard Kipling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Living with the Dead - Kelley Armstrong


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Notebook, The-Nicholas Sparks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Otherland Vol. 1-City Of Golden Shadow - Tad Williams


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Pebbles and Bamm Bamm's Wedding Album-David Burd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quest for the Faradawn - Richard Ford


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reliquary - Douglas Preston, Lincoln Child


----------



## jacksondoug3 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sum of All Fears - Tom Clancy


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

The Complete Idiot's Guide to String Theory-George Musser


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Uncle Remus: His Songs and His Sayings_ - Joel Chandler Harris


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Violation - Darian North


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Writing with Power_ - Peter Elbow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xenocide - Orson Scott Card


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Y? I get stuck with Y again??

Yorick: His Life and Times by billy shakespeare.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Zuckerman Unbound_ - Philip Roth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Heads Turn When The Hunt Goes By - John Farris


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Born Free-Joy Adamson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cat Who Moved a Mountain, The - Lilian Jackson Braun


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_The Dead School_ - Patrick McCabe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evidence - Jonathan Kellerman


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Fox in Sox_ - Dr. Seuss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gunman - Lauran Paine


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Hunting of the Snark, The_ - Lewis Carroll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Intervention - Robin Cook


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Take My Heart - Mary Higgins Clark


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Kilamanjaro: Hakuna Matata-Christopher Baker


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Loathe thy Neighbour - Margery L Philipsborn


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Mister Johnson_ - Joyce Cary


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Neanderthal or Canadian Eden-Robert Sawyer


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Orlando: A Biography_ - Virginia Woolf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Petals on the Wind - V. C. Andrews


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Quotations from Chairman Mao Tsetung_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ruins, The - Scott Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Star King, The - Susan Grant


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_The Tower_ - William Butler Yeats


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Up The Down Staircase-Bel Kaufman


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

veracity of the five books of moses - john james blunt


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Wave, A_ - John Ashbery


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Men: The Last Stand: Beast Chooses Sides - Catherine Hapka


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Young Frankenstein-Mel Brooks


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Zinfandel - a history of a grape and its wine -Charles Sullivan.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Auroras of Autumn, The_ - Wallace Stevens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Heart - Eric Van Lustbader


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cross - James Patterson


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Did I Ever Tell You How Lucky You Are? - Dr. Seuss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eclipse - Stephenie Meyer


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Hound of The Baskervilles-Sir Arthur Conan Doyle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In Cold Blood - Truman Capote


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

James & the Giant Peach - Roald Dahl


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Lolita - Vladimir Nabokov


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

no no nanette - irving caesar


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Oliver Twist-Charles Dickens


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Poetic Meter and Poetic Form_ - Paul Fussell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksand - Iris Johansen


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Rhyme's Reason: A Guide to English Verse_ - John Hollander


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seeds of Yesterday - VC Andrews


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Tender Buttons_ - Gertrude Stein


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Very Busy Spider, The - Eric Carle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Crosses - Larry Watson


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_The Autobiography of Malcolm *X*_ - Alex Haley


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^that's allowed?

Rebel *Yell - Alice Randall*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

leonardess said:


> ^that's allowed?
> 
> Rebel *Yell - Alice Randall*


I've seen it done, I swear! Only for X, though, since that's the "tricky" letter. Sorry, you'll have to try again with Y. :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero: The Biography of a Dangerous Idea - Charles Seife


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Alice's Adventures in Wonderland_ - Lewis Carroll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bodyguard - Suzanne Brockmann


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dancer of Gor - John Norman


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Fantastic Mr. Fox - Roald Dahl


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Grab Onto Me Tightly as If I Knew The Way - Bryan Charles


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Howl, Kaddish and Other Poems - Allen Ginsberg


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Jonty's Boot Fair Secrets: Your Guide to the Hidden Treasure by Jonty Hearnden


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Kitchen - Banana Yoshimoto


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Liturgy for a Fruit Nut - Cardinal Cinn


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

The Metamorphosis - Franz Kafka


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Needful Things - Stephen King


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_O Pioneers_ - Willa Cather


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Pickle, The-Caroline Adams


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Quercus Fagacae: the Life of an Oak - Professor Dinwiddy


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

The Rabbit Whisperer - Ingrid Tarrant


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

......c'mon, somebody do "S" so I can put my favourite on here.....


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

The Subterraneans - Jack Kerouac

Better get in there quick, leonardess!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

trout fishing in america richard brautigan!!!!

HA!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Venetian Betrayal, The - Steve Berry


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Waves, The_ - Virginia Woolf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Men - Kristine Kathryn Rusch, Dean W. Smith


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

You And Me Baby-Lynn Reiser


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zac Power: Night Raid - H.I. Larry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

At First Sight - Nicholas Sparks


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Brave New World-Aldous Huxley


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Cane_ - Jean Toomer


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Deities and Demigods-Gary Gygax


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escape - Gordon Korman


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Felix Holt: The Radical_ - George Eliot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Golem, The - Edward Lee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Intent to Kill - James Grippando


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jakarta Plot, The - R. Karl Largent


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Karma's a *****-J. Gail


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Love and Death in the American Novel_ - Leslie Fiedler


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moonspun Magic - Catherine Coulter


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Narrative Discourse: An Essay in Method_ - Gerard Genette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One of Those Malibu Nights - Elizabeth Adler


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Prufrock and Other Observations_ - T. S. Eliot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksand - Iris Johansen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tempted - Kristin Cast, P. C. Cast


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Underwood, The_ - Ben Jonson


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Violin and Bow Makers of Australia-Alan Coggins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Winter Moon - Dean Koontz


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

no! not X again! I won't do it, i tell you. I won't.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_X Marks the Spot: The Archaeology of Piracy_ - Russell K. Skowronek and Charles R. Ewen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Belong to Me - Mary Higgins Clark


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Zeus: A Journey through Greece in the Footsteps of a God_ - Tom Stone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All That Glitters - V.C. Andrews


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Boy's Will, A_ - Robert Frost


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Despereaux-Kate DiCamillo


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

entre nous - debra ollivier


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Fearless Fourteen- Janet Evanovich


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Governess, The; or, Little Female Academy_ - Sarah Fielding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heart of the Dragon - Myra Nour


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Interpretation of Dreams, The_ - Sigmund Freud


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Justin - Diana Palmer


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

The Lovely Bones- Alice Sebold


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Miss Meggie said:


> The Lovely Bones- Alice Sebold


Whoops. Skipped K.
King of Shadows- Susan Cooper


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Mimesis: The Representation of Reality in Western Literature_ - Erich Auerbach


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

_Northern Lights_ - Philip Pullman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Under - Graham Hurley


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Poetics of Space, The_ - Gaston Bachelard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksilver - Stephanie Spinner


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Reading for the Plot: Design and Intention in Narrative_ - Peter Brooks


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Stinky Cheese Man, the Jon sciezska


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Ten Apples Up on Top_ - Dr. Seuss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Western Acacia - Christian Jacq


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Vampire Lestat, The-Anne Rice


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

where the sidewalk ends - shel silverstein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Men Phoenix Warsong - Greg Pak


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_You Can't Go Home Again_ - Thomas Wolfe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zac Power: Night Raid - H.I. Larry


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Adventures of Huckleberry Finn_ - Mark Twain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brethren, The - John Grisham


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Cruddy - Lynda Barry


----------



## Yverinrey (Jun 21, 2008)

Da Vinci Code, The - Dan Brown


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fahrenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury FTW


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Great Chain of Being, The_ - Arthur Lovejoy


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Heroes: Saving Charlie - Aury Wallington


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Judge & Jury - Andrew Gross, James Patterson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kitten's First Full Moon - Kevin Henkes


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

Little House on the Prairie


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Magic Street-Orson Scott Card


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_North of Boston_ - Robert Frost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Operation Hell Gate - Marc Cerasini


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

Pride and Prejudice


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Quinine: Malaria and the Quest for a Cure That Changed the World-

Fianetta Rocco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Slippers - Dennis L. McKiernan


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Sula_ - Toni Morrison


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

This Boy's Life
Tobias Wolff


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unaccustomed Earth - Jhumpa Lahiri


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Voyage of the Beagle, The_ - Charles Darwin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Witching Hour, The - Anne Rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xenocide - Orson Scott Card


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

Yurtle the Turtle


----------



## Drusilla (Dec 9, 2009)

Zorba the Greek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Good Things... - Michael Jan Friedman


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Beer Book-Michael Jackson


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

College of the Overwhelmed


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K. Dick.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eragon - Christopher Paolini


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

Fear Not Promise Book Max Lucado


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

The Graveyard Book - Neil Gaiman


----------



## retropat (Aug 25, 2009)

_Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows_-JK Rowling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Icarus File, The - Robert Ludlum


----------



## Drusilla (Dec 9, 2009)

Jaws - Peter Benchley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killer Dreams - Iris Johansen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lake House, The - James Patterson


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Northanger Abbey - Jane Austen


----------



## Drusilla (Dec 9, 2009)

On the Origin of Species - Charles Darwin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Prodigal Spy, The - Joseph Kanon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of Swords - Sara Donati


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

_Rashomon_ - Ryunosuke Akutagawa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smilla's Sense of Snow - Peter Hoeg


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

Thunderwith - Libby Hathorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unseen II, The (Point Horror) - Richie Tankersley Cusic


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

VALIS - Philip K. Dick


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wicked Loving Lies - Rosemary Rogers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XQuery kick start - James McGovern


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Heart Belongs to Me - Dean Koontz


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

Zahir, The by Paulo Coehlo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All the Weyrs of Pern - Anne McCaffrey


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Bohemians:The Glamorous Outcasts-Elizabeth Wilson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Confessor - Terry Goodkind


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Die Softly - Christopher Pike


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Envy - Sandra Brown


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_Forever_ - Pete Hamill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Guys, The - Bill Bonanno, David Fisher, Joe Pistone, Joseph D. Pistone


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix* by J.K. Rowling


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't want to be crazy by Samantha Schutz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Judge, The - Steve Martini


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

KFC in China-Warren Liu


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Llama Llama Red Pajama - Anna Dewdney


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Magic Street - Orson Scott Card


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nightmare At 20,000 Feet: Horror Stories - Richard Matheson


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

O Christmas Tree-Nell Hill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Passionate Thirst - Cameron Dean


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Queen Elizabeth 1-J.E. Neale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Retribution - Jilliane P. Hoffman


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

Specials - Scott Westerfeld


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trouble - Jesse Kellerman


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

Ultimate Greetings Card Book, The - Caroline Green


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valhalla Rising - Clive Cussler


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Wolf to the Slaughter - Ruth Rendell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X/1999 : Intermezzo 4 - Clamp


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

_You Don't Know Me_ by David Klass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zac Power: Night Raid - H.I. Larry


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Acid Row - Minette Walters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Game, The - Sandy Schofield


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Confessions of a Crap Artist - Philip K. Dick.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Desecration - Jerry B. Jenkins, Tim F. Lahaye


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Exit Wounds - J. A. Jance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Framed in Lace - Monica Ferris


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gerald's Game - Stephen King


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Husband (The) - Dean Koontz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Hunt - James Rollins


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Juggernauts, The-Graham Bannock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

King of Dreams, The - Robert Silverberg


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

"Lunatic Cafe (The)" by Laurell K. Hamilton


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Middlesex-Jeffery Eugenides


----------



## henrinaiara (Jan 10, 2010)

wow..are u great guys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night Sins - Tami Hoag


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Oliver Twist-Charles Dickens


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Posthumous Papers of the Pickwick Club, The_ - Charles Dickens


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

The Quiet Earth-Greg Harrison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Razor Sharp - Fern Michaels


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Smilla's sense of snow-Peter Hoeg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Texas Dawn - Vivian Vaughan


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Underworld-Don Delillo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valentine Legacy, The - Catherine Coulter


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

"White Witch, Black Curse" by Kim Harrison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xenocide - Orson Scott Card


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Yellow Fairy Book, The-Andrew Lang


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Zen and the art of motorcyle maintenance-Robert Pirsig


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Adventures in Fairyopolis - Cicely Mary Barker


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

The *B*ig Sleep-Raymond Chandler


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Claimed by Shadow - Karen Chance


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Dragons of Light - Orson Scott Card


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

East of Edeb-John Steinbeck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flashman at the Charge - George Macdonald-Fraser


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Goodbye Columbus-Phillip Roth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hunt Club, The - John Lescroart


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

It-Stephen King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Judge & Jury - Andrew Gross, James Patterson


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

The *K*ite Runner-Khaled Hossieni


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Lost in the Funhouse_ - John Barth


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Ministry of Food* by Jamie Oliver


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Naked Lunch-William Burroughs


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

"Origins of the Underclass, and Other Stories" by David Sedaris


----------



## bfree15 (Jan 6, 2010)

The *P*oison Apples - Lily Archer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quickie, The - James Patterson & Michael Ledwidge


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Ragtime-E.L. Doctorow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seduced By Moonlight - Laurell K. Hamilton


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Tender is the night-F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Under the Dome - Stephen King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valley of Shadows, The - Brian Cullen


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

World War Z - by Max Brooks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xenogenesis - Octavia E. Butler


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Yertle the Turtle and Other Stories - Dr. Seuss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Stone, The - Andre Norton


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Astrid the Great - Lorna Jorgensdottir


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Book of Daniel, The_ - E.L. Doctorow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crimes of Passion - Joyce Carol Oates, Lawrence Block, Ramsey Campbell


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Death in Venice-Thomas Mann


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Extreme Measures - Vince Flynn


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Forever-Pete Hamill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Generals, The - W.E. Butterworth


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Hour I First Believed, The-Wally Lamb


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

"Incubus Dreams" by Laurell K. Hamilton


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

James and the Giant Peach, Roald Dahl.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Key of Knowledge & Face the Fire - Nora Roberts


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

"a _*L*_ight In the Attic" by Shel Silverstein


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Mother Night-Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

"Night" by Elie Wiesel


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Of mice and men-John Steinbeck


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Phineas Finn_ - Anthony Trollope


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Ferris - S. C. Butler


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Rabbit, run-John Updike


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Shadow and Act_ - Ralph Ellison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tunnels - Roderick Gordon


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Under the Tuscan Sun* by Frances Mayes


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

"Voyage to Venus" by C.S. Lewis


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

_Walden_ by Henry David Thoreau


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

EXit, The-Sarah Sphect


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Yarrow of the Hill People - Prof. I. M. Smart


----------



## GojiraMadness (Jan 14, 2010)

Z for Zachariah - Robert C. O'brien


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Atlas Shrugged-Ayn Rand


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Border Trilogy - Cormac McCarthy


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

"Conspiracy Theory" by Jane Haddam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead and Gone - Charlaine Harris


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Even cowgirls get the blues - tom robbins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fourth Perimeter, The - Tim Green


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

get in the van - henry rollins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot Stuff - Carly Phillips


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Invisible Man-Ralph Ellison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joy Makers, The - James Gunn


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Kim-Rudyard Kipling


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Literary Theory: An Introduction_ - Terry Eagleton


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

"Manchurian Candidate, the" by Richard Condon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing to Lose - Lee Child


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Olive's Ocean-Kevin Henkes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pop Goes the Weasel - James Patterson


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Quentin Durward_ - Walter Scott


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

R Is For Ricochet - Sue Grafton


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Quantum Physics for Dummies - Steve Holzer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Three Fates - Nora Roberts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unintended Consequences - John Ross


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

V for Vendetta - Alan Moore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wright 3, The - Blue Balliett


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xenogenesis - Octavia E. Butler


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

You Can't Go Home Again-Thomas Wolfe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoe's Tale - John Scalzi


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

A perfect Day For Bananafish-JD Salinger

I know it's a short story, but I just learned that Salinger died


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blacklist - Sara Paretsky


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Cry, the Beloved Country-Alan Paton


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Doctor Dolittle - Hugh Lofting


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

East of Eden-John Steinbeck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flying U's Last Stand, The - B.M. Bower


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Guiness Book of Records.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heresy - S. J. Parris


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Interpretation of Dreams, The_ - Sigmund Freud


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Judas Strain, The - James Rollins


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

King James Bible-Multiple Authors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Long Lost - Harlan Coben


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Mainstreet-Sinclair Lewis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night Probe! - Clive Cussler


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Orson Scott Card's Intergalactic Medicine Show - Orson Scott Card and Edmund R. Schubert


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Prey -- Michael Crichton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quofum - Alan Dean Foster


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Red Badge of Courage-SStephen Crane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scare Tactics - John Farris


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

To Kill a Mockingbird-Harper Lee


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

^^^ .....but of course what else would *Atticus* pick for this ...

Ulysses by James Joyce


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Varieties of Religious Experience, The_ - William James


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

WineKitty said:


> ^^^ .....but of course what else would *Atticus* pick for this ...
> 
> Ulysses by James Joyce


:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Men 2 - Chris Claremont


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

The Yearling-Marjorie Rawlings


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

zorba the greek - nikos kazantzaki

it's probably been said


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

All the Pretty Horses-Cormac McCarthy


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

the brothers karamazov - fyodor dostoevsky


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Atticus said:


> All the Pretty Horses-Cormac McCarthy


Completely and totally off topic:

Currently reading "The Road by Cormac McCarthy, having trouble getting through it. Pretty depressing ****. I am interested enough to keep reading but its been slow going.

Okay, sorry, now back to your regularly scheduled thread. :b


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

The Road is very bleak. I'm a sucker for the parent child stuff and I have an odd fascination for post apocolyptic stories, so I really liked it. That probably says something about me that I ought to not broadcast, though :yes

On the subject of "C" books and C Mc,

Cities of the plain-Cormac McCarthy


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Dream Songs_ - John Berryman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Exile's Valor - Mercedes Lackey


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

French Lieutenant's Woman-John Fowles


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Golden ***, The_ - Apuleius


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hard Way, The - Lee Child


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

The Ice Storm-Rick Moody


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Jack and the Beanstalk - Joseph Jacobs.

More info here about that famous story.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_and_the_Beanstalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killjoy - Julie Garwood


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

The *L*ast Picture Show-Larry McMurtry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mojave Crossing - Luois L'amour


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ninja'ing for the Complete Klutz -harry carey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orchid Blues - Stuart Woods


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Portnoy's Complaint-Phillip Roth


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Quiet, He Might Hear You by Nadine Monyer


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

The *R*ain King-Saul Bellow


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

"Solaris" by Stanislaw Lem


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Two Towers - J. R. R. Tolkien


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

U.S.A.-John Dos Passos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Voice of the Eagle - Linda Lay Shuler


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Worst Case - James Patterson, Michael Ledwidge


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

X-factor by Peter David


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Yearling, The-Marjorie Kinnan Rawlings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Game, The - Brad Meltzer


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Andersonville-MacKinlay Kantor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Broken Window, The - Jeffery Deaver


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Cat's Cradle-Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Day By Day Armageddon - J. L. Bourne


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Essais_ - Michel de Montaigne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fair Wind to Java - Garland Roark


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Great Expectations-Charles Dickens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hostage, The - W. E. B. Griffin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Invisible Prey - John Sandford


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2010)

Journey to the Center of the Earth - Jules Vernes


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

"the *K*illing Dance" by Laurell K. Hamilton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lady Knight - Tamora Pierce


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Meaning of Shakespeare, The_ - Harold C. Goddard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Neanderthal - John Darnton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Out on the Rim - Ross Thomas


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

The Paper Chase-John Osborn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen's Own - Mercedes Lackey


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Red badge of Courage-Stephen Crane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Summer of Fear - Lois Duncan


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

The Restaurant at the End of the Universe-Douglas Adams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Upside Down - John Ramsey Miller


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Valley of the Dolls-Jacqueline Susanne


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Walt Whitman's America: A Cultural Biography_ - David S. Reynolds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Men 2 - Chris Claremont


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You've Been Warned - Howard Roughan, James Patterson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoe's Tale - John Scalzi


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

The Big Sleep-Raymond Chandler


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Compleat Angler, The_ - Izaak Walton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Storm, The - Khris Greene


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Ender in Exile - Orson Scott Card


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gulf, The - David Poyer


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_History of English Prosody from the 12th Century to the Present Day, A_ - George Saintsbury


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Increment, The - David Ignatius


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Jude the Obscure - Thomas Hardy


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Killing Mr. Watson-Peter Mattheissen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last Olympian, The - Rick Riordon


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Moses and Monotheism_ - Sigmund Freud


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Number the Stars - Lois Lowry


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

(The) Odyssey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

People of the Earth - W. Michael Gear


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Quicksilver-Neal Stephenson


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Robert's Rules of Order_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Suite Fantasy - Janice Maynard


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_The Tower_ - William Butler Yeats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unquiet, The - John Connolly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Velocity - Dean Koontz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

World War Z - Max Brooks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xenogenesis - Octavia E. Butler


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Yellow Star - Jennifer Roy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Option - Peter Deutermann


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Anna Karenina-Leo Tolstoy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bliss - Lauren Myracle


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Cancer Ward - Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Summer - Iris Johansen


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Eleanor Rigby - Douglas Coupland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False Memory - Dean Koontz


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Great Expectations-Charles Dickens


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Half-blood Prince, The - J.K. Rowling


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Iliad, the - Homer


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Journey to the Western Islands of Scotland_ - Samuel Johnson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killjoy - Julie Garwood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lord of Chaos - Robert Jordan


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

_Mostly Harmless_ - Douglas Adams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing to Lose - Lee Child


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

_On the Pleasure of Hating_ - William Hazlitt


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

(The) Penelopiad: The Myth of Penelope and Odysseus - Margaret Atwood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quantico Rules - Gene Riehl


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

The Raven - Edgar Allen Poe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Speaking in Tongues - Jeffery Deaver


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_The Temple_ - George Herbert


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Lake - Stuart Woods


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

The View From Saturday - E.L. Konigsburg


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Walk in the Woods, A_ - Bill Bryson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X/1999 : Intermezzo 4 - Clamp


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Your Organic Garden - Jeff Cox


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Option - Peter Deutermann


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Aspects of the Novel_ - E.M. Forster


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bones to Ashes - Kathy Reichs


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Ceremony - Leslie Marmon Silko


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Day of the Jackal, The - Frederick Forsyth


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

The Evolution of Calpurnia Tate - Jacqueline Kelly


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Faerie Queene, The_ - Edmund Spenser


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Go Tell It On The Mountain-James Baldwin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hide - Lisa Gardner


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Invisible Man - Ralph Ellison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Judgment in the Ashes - William W. Johnstone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kid Rodelo - Louis L'Amour


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Lyrical Ballads_ - William Wordsworth and Samuel Taylor Coleridge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mapping the Edge - Sarah Dunant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nobody Knows - Mary Jane Clark


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_On Liberty_ - John Stuart Mill


----------



## my shell (Jan 7, 2010)

pride and prejudice-jane austen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quantico Rules - Gene Riehl


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry - Mildred D. Taylor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

State of Emergency - Steve Pieczenik


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

This Side of Paradise - F. Scott Fitzgerald

***personal fave!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unnatural Exposure - Patricia Cornwell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Void Moon - Michael Connelly


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

What's Eating Gilbert Grape - Peter Hedges


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xenocide - Orson Scott Card


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yellow Woman - Leslie Marmon Silko


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Zen and the art of motorcycle maintenance-Pobert Pirsig

I think I did this one before but Z is tough :blank


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

^I'd like to find out how many people understood that book. And what they thought it meant.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Atlas Shrugged - Ayn Rand


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Bible, The


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Chekhov's Plays: An Opening into Eternity_ - Richard Gilman


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Dark is Rising, The - Susan Cooper


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Everything That Rises Must Converge_ - Flannery O'Connor


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

For whom the bell tolls-Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gap Creek - Robert Morgan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hostage, The - W.E.B. Griffin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Know This Much Is True - Wally Lamb


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Junkie-William S. Burroughs


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Kimchi and Calamari - Rose Kent


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Letters to a Young Poet_ - Rilke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Magician's Nephew, The - C. S. Lewis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night Crew, The - John Sandford


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

The Neverending Story - Michael Ende


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Second After - William D. Sanders, William R. Forstchen


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

_Pretties_ - Scott Westerfeld.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quickie, The - James Patterson & Michael Ledwidge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Run Before the Wind - Stuart Woods


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stalker - Faye Kellerman


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

The time travlers wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unnatural Exposure - Patricia Cornwell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vicar of Christ, The - Walter F. Murphy


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

_Where the Red Fern Grows_ by Wilson Rawls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xenogenesis - Octavia E. Butler


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Year of Wonders - Geraldine Brooks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoe's Tale - John Scalzi


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Animal Farm - George Orwell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blindside - Catherine Coulter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cobra Event - Richard Preston


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Diary Of a young girl - Anne Frank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eragon - Christopher Paolini


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Fox in Socks - Dr. Seuss


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society - Mary Ann Shaffer & Annie Barrows


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Ignorance is not an excuse - J.B McNamarra.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jurassic Park - Michael Crichton


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

keeping Faith - Jodi picoult


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lord Jim - Joseph Conrad


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Mercy - Jodi Picult


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Humans Involved - Kelley Armstrong


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Othello - William Shakespeare


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Prophetess, The - Barbara Wood


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Queen of Sorcery - David Eddings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Run - Douglas E. Winter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Street Lawyer, The - John Grisham


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Tommyknockers - Stephen King.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncommon Clay - Margaret Maron


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Where the Red Fern Grows - Wilson Rawls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xenogenesis - Octavia E. Butler


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You've Been Warned - Howard Roughan, James Patterson


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Zen and the Art of Making a Living--Laurence Boldt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almost Dead - Lisa Jackson


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Bible


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Catch me if you Can by Frank Abagnale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dynamite Road - Andrew Klavan


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Ecce ****_ - Nietzsche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frail Flesh - Rob Watson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest, The - Stieg Larsson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Improbable - Adam Fawer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killing Floor - Lee Child


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Lord of The Flies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mary Mary - James Patterson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On the Run - Iris Johansen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

"Q" Clearance - Peter Benchley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Suspicion of Guilt - Barbara Parker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under Siege - Stephen Coonts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Shark - Peter Benchley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^ya X is a tough one, we can skip it this time lol

Your Heart Belongs to Me - Dean Koontz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Amber Beach - Elizabeth Lowell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cross - James Patterson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Envy - Sandra Brown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guardian Angel - Julie Garwood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iron River - T. Jefferson Parker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kisscut - Karin Slaughter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Move to Strike - Perri O'Shaughnessy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

O.G.P.U. Prison - Sven Hassel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quofum - Alan Dean Foster


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Skeleton Crew - Stephen King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Underland - Mick Farren


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Werewolf Chronicles, The - Traci Brier


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^If the internet is cheating then I've been cheating this whole game! 

Year Zero - Jeff Long


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alone - Lisa Gardner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

City of Bones - Michael Connelly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every Move She Makes - Beverly Barton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Greywalker - Kat Richardson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm Watching You - Karen Rose


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killing Hour, The - Lisa Gardner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moving Target - Elizabeth Lowell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Original Sin - P.D. James


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksand - Iris Johansen


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

(The) Red Tent--Anita Diamant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Texas Ranger:, The - Diana Palmer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valentina - Fern Michaels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-men: Mutant Massacre - Chris Claremont


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoe's Tale - John Scalzi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue Nowhere, The - Jeffery Deaver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deception - Jonathan Kellerman


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

East of Eden-John Steinbeck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

First Daughter - Eric Van Lustbader


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

(The) Grapes of Wrath--John Steinbeck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heartbreaker - Julie Garwood


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Ivanhoe--Walter Scott


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Take My Heart - Mary Higgins Clark


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Kim- Rudyard Kipling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lake House, The - James Patterson


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Memoirs of a Geisha- Arthur Golden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Look Away - Linwood Barclay


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

(The) Old Man and the Sea--Ernest Hemingway


^ Toadlicker-we're on a roll!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Party at Jack's, The - Thomas Wolfe


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

(The) Queen's Fool- Phillipa Gregory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Riptide - Catherine Coulter


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

(The) Secret Life of Bees--Sue Monk Kidd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Triple - Ken Follett


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Ulysses--James Joyce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vicar of Christ, The - Walter F. Murphy


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Wuthering Heights--Emily Bronte (_Really_ want to read this one!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xenocide - Orson Scott Card


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

(The) Year of the Dragon--Robert Daley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Game, The - Brad Meltzer


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Alice in Wonderland--Lewis Carroll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bargain With the Devil - F. J. Chase


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Crossing, The--Cormac McCarthy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead Heat - Joel C. Rosenberg


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Elegant Universe, The--Brian Greene


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flashman and the Tiger - George Macdonald-Frase​r


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Girl with the Dragon Tattoo--Stieg Larsson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hunger Games, The - Suzanne Collins


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Island Beneath the Sun--Isabel Allende


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jewels of the Sun - Nora Roberts


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Kalahari Typing School for Men, The--Alexander McCall Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Left Behind - Jerry B. Jenkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Greater Love - Danielle Steel


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Oblivion_ - David Foster Wallace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Protect and Defend - Vince Flynn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rook, The - Christian Thriller


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Terminal Freeze - Lincoln Child


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Voyager - Diana Gabaldon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Men: The Last Stand - Chris Claremont


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zorro and the Pirate Raiders - D.J. Arneson


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Anne of the Green Gables--Lucy M. Montgomery


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Breakpoint - Richard A. Clarke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead of Night - Randy Wayne White


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False Convictions - Tim Green


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heresy - S. J. Parris


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jubal Sackett - Louis L'Amour


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Little Women--Louisa May Alcott


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_My Life as a Man_ - Philip Roth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Safe Place - Richard North Patterson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Private Screening - Richard North Patterson


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Queen Bees and Wannabees--Rosalind Wiseman


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Sea Wolf, The--Jack London


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Tiger Eyes - Judy Blume


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Valiant (Modern Tale of Faerie)--Molly Black


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X/1999, Volume 1: Prelude - CLAMP


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Year of the Flood, The--Margaret Atwood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie Survival Guide, The - Max Brooks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burden of Proof, The - Scott Turow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead and Gone - Charlaine Harris


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Four to Score - Janet Evanovich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hard Luck - Barbara D'Amato


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jewels of the Sun - Nora Roberts


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Light in August--William Faulkner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Midnight Voices - John Saul


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Other Queen, The--Philipa Gregory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peregrine House - Janis Flores


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Quick and the Dead, The--Joy Williams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sahara - Clive Cussler


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

"Unearthing Suite"--Margaret Atwood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vig, The - John Lescroart


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

"Where the Heart Is"-- Billie Letts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xenocide - Orson Scott Card


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Coupon - Paul Erdman


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

"As I Lay Dying" William Faulkner


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

"Clea"- Lawrence Durrell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Empire Falls - Richard Russo


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Genie: a Scientific Tragedy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire - J. K. Rowling


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I Feel Sick - Jhonen Vasquez


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jester, The - Andrew Gross, James Patterson


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Lo! - Charles Fort


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Mirror of Merlin, The - T.A. Barron


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nine Dragons - Michael Connelly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Promise Me - Harlan Coben


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redwall - Brian Jacques


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thunderball - Ian Fleming


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

"The Virgin's Lover"--Philipa Gregory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wizardry Cursed, The - Rick Cook


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Year Zero - Jeff Long


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Another Dawn - Sandra Brown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cordina's Crown Jewel - Nora Roberts


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

"Dawn Stair, The"--Catherine Asaro

I changed mine.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enchanted - Kay Hooper


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

"Farewell to Arms"--Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grand Passion - Jayne Ann Krentz


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

"The Handmaid's Tale"--Margaret Atwood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jim Grey Of Moonbah - Reginald Ottley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lethal Secrets - Pete Earley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nicolae - Jerry B. Jenkins, Tim LaHaye


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Partner, The - John Grisham


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Quiet Strength, A--Janette Oke


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Steppenwolf--Hermann Hesse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under Orders - Dick Francis


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Vita Nuova_ - Dante


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wildly My Love - Katharine Kincaid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Men: Civil War - David Hine Paquette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zen and the Art of Vampires - Katie Macalister


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Hey there, not doing too bad we have a sunny day outside so I'm enjoying it while I can we Haven't had enough of them yet this spring. 

Black Lightning - John Saul


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Canzoniere_ - Petrarch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^ Sadly I always am inside, I have my window open at least. 

Everything's Eventual - Stephen King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Yes but it's faces the street which isn't busy but with my SA I won't sit out there and our backyard is too visible by the neighbors in back of us. :?

Gerald's Game - Stephen King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^No I don't mind, my counselors have given me the same suggestions lol.

Interview With the Vampire - Anne Rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss of the Vampire - Nancy Baker


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

My Sister's Keeper--Jodi Picoult

*Hi gentlemen. I :heart Little Prince. 'Le Petit Prince'.**


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

*Hey OM 

Owlsfane Horror, The - Duffy Stein


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Poisonwood Bible,The --Barbara Kingsolver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quantico - Greg Bear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sendai, The - William Woolfolk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Dome - Stephen King


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

"Wild Trees, The"--Robert Preston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Men: Civil War - David Hine Paquette


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Year of the Dog--Grace Lin


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Anne Frank: Diary of a Young Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crimson Orgy - Austin Williams


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Demian-Hermann Hesse


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Firm, The--John Grisham


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

House of the Spirits, The--Isabel Allende


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Justine--Lawrence Durrell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lost World, The - Michael Crichton


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Meridon--Phillipa Gregory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Humans Involved - Kelley Armstrong


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Other Boleyn Girl, The--Phillipa Gregory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Palace Council - Stephen L. Carter


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Quentins-Maeve Binchy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Rabbit - Tom Clancy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tempted - P. C. Cast, Kristin Cast


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Up in the Tree--Margaret Atwood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Victory Conditions - Elizabeth Moon


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Woman in White, The_ - Wilkie Collins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xenogenesis - Octavia E. Butler


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

^ How do you find those X's? 

Yesterday, I Cried--Iyanla Vanzant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^They're not easy to find but when I do I keep them saved on notepad.

Zero Stone, The - Andre Norton


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

^ I might 'steal' that one, haha. I've had to google several times for q, u, v, w, x, and z.

Abducted--Susan Clancy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blade Dancer - S. L. Viehl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead in the Family - Charlaine Harris


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Espresso Tales--Alexander McCall Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

God Project, The - John Saul


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iron Men, The - Leonard B. Scott


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^ I used to watch the movie version when I was a kid. 

Key of Knowledge - Nora Roberts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Memories of Midnight - Sidney Sheldon


----------



## Kathe (May 17, 2010)

Nineteen Eighty-Four- George Orwell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Phantom in the Night - Dianna Love, Sherrilyn Kenyon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Russia House, The - John Le Carre


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Terminal Freeze - Lincoln Child


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampyrrhic - Simon Clark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Men: Mutant Massacre - Chris Claremont


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Ok take it easy. 

Zoe's Tale - John Scalzi


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Ancestors of Avalon--Marion Zimmerman Bradley


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Clarissa_ - Samuel Richardson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eye of the Needle - Ken Follett


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General's Daughter, The - Nelson Demille


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I, Alex Cross - James Patterson


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Jurassic Park--Michael Crichton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killer Body - Bonnie Hill


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Look Homeward, Angel-Thomas Wolfe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moment of Truth - Lisa Scottoline


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Naked Lunch-William S Burroughs


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Orlando Furioso_ - Ludovico Ariosto


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Precious/Push--Sapphire


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Ragtime-E.L. Doctorow


----------



## Kathe (May 17, 2010)

Seeing - Jose Saramago


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Touching Evil - Kay Hooper


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Under the Lilacs--Louisa May Alcott


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Violence of Action - Richard Marcinko


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

We-Yevgeny Zamyatin


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Xeno Chronicles, The--G. Wayne Miller


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ying on Triad, The - Kent Conwel


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Zorro--Isabel Allende


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Atlantis Found - Clive Cussler


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Brave New World-Adlous Huxley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dance Upon the Air - Nora Roberts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

French Kiss - Eric Lustbader


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Get Shorty- Elmore Leonard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Invention of Hugo Cabret, The - Brian Selznick


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Jude the obscure-Thomas Hardy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeper's Son - Homer Hickam


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Love in the Time of Cholera-- Gabriel Garcia Marquez


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mounting Fears - Stuart Woods


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Nineteen Minutes - Jodi Picoult


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Second After - William Sanders, William R. Forstchen


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Picture perfect - Jodi Picoult


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Quest--Denis Linn


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

The Republic of Trees - Sam Taylor


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Stranger, The--Albert Camus


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

The Minds of Billy Milligan - Daniel Keyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unsung Hero, The - Suzanne Brockmann


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Vanishing Acts - (Another) Jodi Picoult!


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Water for Elephants--Sara Gruen


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

:stu


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

^ Lol, I know there aren't a lot of X's, usually have to google them!

Xone of Contention--Piers Anthony


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Young Bleys - Gordon R. Dickson


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Zoya--Daniel Steele 

^*That's it for tonight, gotta go make dinner!*


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Alice in Wonderland - Lewis Carroll


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

The Big Sleep-Raymond Chandler


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-Time - Mark Haddon

I go sleep now!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Death and Honor - W. E. B. Griffin, William E. Butterworth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fall with Honor - E. E. Knight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Harvest of Blood - Vincent Courtney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jimbo - Algernon Blackwood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lethal Cargo - Franklin W. Dixon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meeting At Corvallis, A - S. M. Stirling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Odyssey - Jack McDevitt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quag Keep - Andre Norton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Slan - A. E. Van Vogt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unearthly Neighbors - Chad Oliver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

World of Tiers, The - Philip Jose Jarmer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Ok I won't tell her. 

You Suck - Christopher Moore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Game, The - Brad Meltzer


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Almost Moon-Alice Sebold


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Born in Fire - Nora Roberts


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Colors Beneath the Veil-- Tammy Blenkush


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Darkness at Noon-Arthur Koestler


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evening Class - Maeve Binchy


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Freakonomics--Levitt and Dubner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Golden Mean, The - Nick Bantock


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

High Tide in Tucson--Barbara Kingsolver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Immortal Warrior - Lisa Hendrix


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Jewel--Bret Lott

*_Not_ about the singer!*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killing Ground, The - Jack Higgins


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Lord of the Flies--William Golding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mercedes Coffin, The - Faye Kellerman


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Night--Elie Wiesel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Hot Target - Diane Pershing


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Paradise Lost--John Milton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Q Is for Quarry - Sue Grafton


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Rising Sun--Michael Crichton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Silent Treatment - Michael Palmer


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Time Traveler's Wife, The--Audrey Niffenegger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unlikely Spy, The - Daniel Silva


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Vein of Gold--Julia Cameron

^ TL, I gotta go...for now !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Why Didn't They Ask Evans? - Agatha Christie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Men: The Last Stand - Chris Claremont


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You're So Vein - Christine Warren


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Zen Wrapped in Karma Dipped in Chocolate--Brad Warner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alibi - Joseph Kanon


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Blood & Iron--Elizabeth Bear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cookie Cutter - Sterling Anthony


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Da Vinci Code, The--Dan Brown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eragon - Christopher Paolini


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Fire Opal, The--Catherine Asaro


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guilt - John T. Lescroart


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Hobbit, The--J.R.R. Tolkein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Intent to Kill - James Grippando


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Jude the Obscure--Thomas Hardy

^TL, gonna wrap it up, for tonight, have a good one.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killshot - Elmore Leonard


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Last of the Mohicans--James Fenimore Cooper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moldy Warp the Mole - Alison Uttley


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Natural, The--Bernard Malamud


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On the Run - Iris Johansen


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Pilgrim's Progress- John Bunyan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarter for A Kiss, A - Mindy Starns Clark


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Red Desert--Annie Proulx


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scar Night - Alan Campbell


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Tuck Everlasting--Natalie Babbitt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Dome - Stephen King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampire Armand, The - Anne Rice


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Wind Blows Away Our Words, The--Doris Lessing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Files, The: Goblins - Charles Grant


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Yearling, The--Marjorie Kinnan Rawlings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero - Eric Lustbader


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Angels and Demons--Dan Brown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brethren, The - John Grisham


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Cyber War--Richard A. Clarke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Devil Bones - Kathy Reichs


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Eat, Pray, Love--Elizabeth Gilbert

^dinner time, gotta go


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flashpoint - Suzanne Brockmann


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ghost War, The - Alex Berenson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hell Gate - Linda A. Fairstein


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Ishmael--Daniel Quinn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Julie of the Wolves - Jean Craighead George


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Kingdom of the Golden Dragon--Isabel Allende, Margarat Peydon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lucid Intervals - Stuart Woods


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Memoirs of a Survivor--Doris Lessing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Net Force - Steve R. Pieczenik, Tom Clancy


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Omnivores Dilemma, The --Michael Pollan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pallbearers, The - Stephen J. Cannell


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Queenie--Michael Kordan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Run Before the Wind - Stuart Woods


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Sophie's Choice--William Styron

Rated as one of the best books ever written!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Takedown - Brad Thor


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Unnatural Exposure--Patricia Cornwell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vault Of Horror, The - Jack Oleck


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Wicked--Gregory Maguire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Rated Blood Suckers - Mario Acevedo


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

You Can't Go Home Again--Thomas Wolfe

^Gotta go!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zorro and the Pirate Raiders - D.J. Arneson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ancestors - Robert Kline


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Blindness- Jose Saramago


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Catcher In the Rye!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Day of the Minotaur - Thomas Burnettswann


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Emma - Jane Austen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Foundation's Edge - Isaac Asimov


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Go Ask Alice - Anonymous


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

High Noon - Nora Roberts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In the Courts Of the Crimson Kings - S. M. Stirling


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Julie and Julia-Julie Powell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

King of the Murgos - David Eddings


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Little Women by Lousia May Alcott


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Metropolis - Thea Von Harbou


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nature of the Beast - Richard Fawkes


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Out of Africa--Isak Dinesen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pigs in Heaven - Barbara Kingsolver


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Quartet in Autumn-Barbara Pym


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Return, The - Evan Innes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sacred Sins - Nora Roberts


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Tempest, The-Shakespeare


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Up Country - Nelson Demille


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Visions Through A Shattered Lens - Gerard Houarner


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

War and Peace- Tolstoy. (YES, got that in here)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xena - John Whitman


----------



## Earth Angel (Jun 2, 2010)

Yertle the Turtle and Other Stories - Dr. Seuss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie Fallout - Mark Tufo


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

A little Help From My Friends - Melissa Hills


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bible of Clay, The - Julia Navarro


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Count the Petals of the Moon Daisy - Martin Kirby (I am really enjoying this at the moment)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark of Day, The - Barbara Parker


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Emma	Jane - Austen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Firefly - P.T. Deutermann


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Genie - Russ Rymer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hold Tight - Harlan Coben


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

In the Middle of the Night - Robert Cormier


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jury Master, The - Robert Dugoni


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Keeper, The - Phyllis Reynolds Naylor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lucid Intervals - Stuart Woods


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Moll Flanders-Daniel Defoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Dream of Dying - Raymond Benson


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Oliver Twist-Charles Dickens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

People of the Sea - W. Michael Gear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Ferris - S. C. Butler


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Reading Lolita in Tehran-Azir Nafisi


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Smoke: A Global History of Smoking - Sander L. Gilman


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Things I've Been Silent About-Azir Nafisi


----------



## Kathe (May 17, 2010)

UBIK - Philip K. Dick


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Visit to a Small Planet - Gore Vidal


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

War of the Worlds - HG Wells


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Files, The: Ground Zero - Kevin J Anderson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yankee Roque - Dana Fuller Ross


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Coupon - Paul Erdman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Around the Town - Mary Higgins Clark


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Bible


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

(The) Catcher in the Rye - J.D Salinger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Devil's Alternative, The - Frederick Forsyth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

East of the Mountains - David Guterson


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Finnegan's Wake-James Joyce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garden of Beasts - Jeffery Deaver


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

How the West Was Won- Louis L'amour


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inimitable Jeeves, The - P.G. Wodehouse


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Journals of Sylvia Plath, The_ - Sylvia Plath, foreword by Ted Hughes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kill Me - Stephen White


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Labyrinths_ - Jorge Luis Borges


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Majors, The - W. E. B. Griffin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night Stalkers - Michael Hawke


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Our Mutual Friend_ - Charles Dickens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pattern Recognition - William Gibson


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Quiet Game, The--Greg Iles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Renegade - Ted Dekker


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Still Waters - Jennifer something (Can't remember)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Typhoon - Mark Joseph


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Under Heaven--Guy Gavriel Kay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Venom Beneath the Skin, A - Marcos M. Villatoro


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

The Wonderful Wizard of Oz - L Frank Baum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Files, The: Ruins - Kevin J Anderson


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Yesterday, I Cried--Iyanla Vanzant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie Fallout - Mark Tufo


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

An Instance of the Fingerpost - Iain Pears


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Bronson - Charles Bronson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Critical - Robin Cook


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Da Vinci Code - Dan Brown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easy Money - Jenny Siler


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

Fahrenheit 451- Ray Bradbury


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ghost War, The - Alex Berenson


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Hebdomeros_ - Giorgio de Chirico


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*I Am Legend* by Richard Matheson


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Just Listen--Sarah Dessen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

King, Ship, and Sword - Dewey Lambdin


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Lenin's Tomb: The Last Days of the Soviet Empire_ - David Remnick


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

_(The) Mists of Avalon _- Marion Zimmer Bradley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Next - Michael Crichton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Soldiers Sometimes Lie - Richard Hoyt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pigs in Heaven - Barbara Kingsolver


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Queen's Throat: Opera, Homosexuality, and the Mystery of Desire-Wayne Koestenbaum


----------



## ChocolateBuNN (Jul 28, 2010)

[The] Russian Concubine -Kate Furnivall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Swimsuit - James Patterson, Maxine Paetro


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Timeline - Michael Crichton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under Enemy Colors - S. Thomas Russell


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

Voyage To Venus - C.S Lewis.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Way We Live Now, The_ - Anthony Trollope


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xena - John Whitman


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

Your Heart Belongs To Me - Dean Koontz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Stone, The - Andre Norton


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Anatomy of Melancholy, The_ - Robert Burton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue Bloods - Melissa De La Cruz


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Call of the Wild~Jack London


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Rivers of the Heart - Dean Koontz


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Eclogues_ - Virgil


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

"Fathers & Sons"--Ivan Turgenev


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ghost - John Ringo


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

"How to Train Your Dragon"--Cressida Cowell

Have lots of children's books. Do they count? .


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Immoral - Brian Freeman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Revenge - Alan M. Dershowitz


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Kafka on the Shore--Haruki Murakami


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lovers - Judith Krantz


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Mammoth Hunters, The--Jean Auel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night Moves - Julie Kenner


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Old Yeller - Fred Gipson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Power Lines - Anne McCaffrey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Run, The - Stuart Woods


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Sophie's Choice--William Styron

Very good read!


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

Tod in Venedig (Death in Venice) - Thomas Mann


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

U Is for Undertow - Sue Grafton


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Vision in White - Nora Roberts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whiplash - Catherine Coulter


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Xenocide - Orson Scott Card


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Year Zero - Jeff Long


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Zombie Survival Guide, The--Max Brooks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arctic Drift - Clive Cussler, Dirk Cussler


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Badger's Moon - Peter Tremayne


----------



## BretMicheaelsSubconscious (Oct 9, 2010)

Every Thug Needs a Lady


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crazy Love - Danae Yankoski, Francis Chan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Daddy - Danielle Steel :lol


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Enemy of God - Bernard Cornwell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fault Line - Barry Eisler


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Giver, The--Lois Lowry


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

The Holographic Universe--Michael Talbot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Incident at Badamya - Dorothy Gilman


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

James Cameron's Avatar: The Movie Scrapbook


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

King Lear--William Shakespeare


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Love's Labour Lost--Shakespeare


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Mist- Stephen King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Place Like Home - Fern Michaels, Leigh Michaels


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Oryx & Crake--Margaret Atwood

Very good read!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Polar Star - Martin Cruz Smith


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Quest of the Sacred Slipper - Sax Rohmer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Returning Tides - Radclyffe


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

S is for Silent - Sue Grafton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Timeline - Michael Crichton


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Unfinished Tales of Numenor and Middle Earth - Christopher & J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampire Kisses - Ellen Schreiber


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Where the Red Fern Grows - Wilson Rawls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Files, The: Goblins - Charles Grant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Young Bleys - Gordon R. Dickson


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Where the Red Fern Grows - Wilson Rawls


I read this book aloud to my son when he was younger. He loved it!

Zuleika Dobson - Max Beerbohm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apostle, The - Brad Thor


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Blue Shoes and Happiness--Alexander McCall Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cross My Heart - Julie Wright


----------



## revoltra (May 26, 2011)

Don Quijote de la Mancha - Miguel de Cervantes


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Five Point Someone - Chetan Bhagat


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Gulliver's Travels by Jonathan Swift.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Hercule Poirot's Christmas - Agatha Christie


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

IT - Stephen King.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Jungle Book - Rudyard Kipling


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Killing Fear - Allison Brennan


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Lost Army of Cambyses - Paul Sussman


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Message in a bottle - Nicholas Sparks


----------



## revoltra (May 26, 2011)

Nights in Rodanthe - Nicholas Sparks


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Oblivion_ - David Foster Wallace


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Peril at End House - Agatha Christie


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Queen of babble - Meg Cabot


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Ravenheart - David Gemmell


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Songs and Sonets_ - John Donne


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Two States - Chetan Bhagat


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Urn Burial by Robert Westfall


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Voyage of the Dawn Treader, The - C.S. Lewis


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Wind In The Willows, The - Kenneth Grahame


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Xenocide - Orson Scott Card


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Year of the Tiger, The - Alison Lloyd


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Zorba the Greek - Nikos Kazantzakis


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Alchemist - Paulo Coelho


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Breakfast at Tiffany's - Truman Capote


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Chromosome 6 - Robin Cook


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Dear John - Nicholas Sparks


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Eldest - Christopher Paolini


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Freakonomics - Steven D. Levitt and Stephen J. Dubner


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Godplayer - Robin Cook


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban - J.K. Rowling


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Inheritance - Christopher Paolini


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Jane Eyre - Charlotte Bronte


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Kite Runner, The - Khaled Hosseini


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Lolita - Vladimir Nabokov


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Midnight Falcon - David Gemmell


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Number the Stars - Lois Lowry


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Order of Things, The - Michel Foucault


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Princess Bride, The - William Goldman


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Quest for Lost Heroes - David Gemmell


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Roman Holiday - William Wyler


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Something I've Been Meaning to Tell You_ - Alice Munro


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Three Mistakes of my Life - Chetan Bhagat


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Uncharted Territory - Connie Willis


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Vicar of Nibbleswicke, The - Roald Dahl


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Wedding, The - Nicholas Sparks


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Xone of Contention - Piers Anthony


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Yearnings - Charles Sangster


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Zombie Lover - Piers Anthony


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

And There Was a Great Calm - Thomas Hardy


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Brisingr - Christopher Paolini


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Charlotte's Web - E.B White


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Death Comes As the End - Agatha Christie


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Exodus, The Bible


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Fahrenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Good Guy, The - Dean Koontz


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Hunt For Red October, The - Tom Clancy


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Inferno - Dante Alighieri


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Jurassic Park - Michael Crichton


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Kiss the girls - James Patterson


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Legend Of Deathwalker, The - David Gemmell


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Mansfield Park - Jane Austen


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Nightfall - Isaac Asimov


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Partners in Crime - Agatha Christie


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Quidditch through the ages - J.K. Rowling


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Railway Children, The - E.Nesbit


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Safe Haven - Nicholas Sparks


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Tales of a Fourth-Grade Nothing - Judy Blume


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Uncle Tom's Cabin - Harriet Beecher Stowe


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Valley of Silence - Nora Roberts


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Walk Two Moons - Sharon Creech


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Xibalba Murders, The - Lyn Hamilton


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Yertle the Turtle and other stories - Dr. Suess


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Zod Wallop - William Browning :fall


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Alice's Adventures in Wonderland - Lewis Carroll


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Bloodstone - David Gemmell


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Children's Hour, The - Lillian Hellman


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Da Vinci Code, The - Dan Brown


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Emma - Jane Austen


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them - JK Rowling


----------



## Morticia (Mar 31, 2011)

Gulliver's Travels - Jonathan Smith


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Hobbit, The - J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Invasion - Robin Cook


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Justin - Diana Palmer


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Key to the Indian, The - Lynne Reid Banks


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Labours of Hercules, The - Agatha Christie


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Memoirs of a Geisha - Arthur Golden


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Nemesis - Isaac Asimov


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Of Mice and Men - John Steinbeck


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Places I Never Meant to Be - Judy Blume


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Quidditch through the ages - J.K. Rowling


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

^Potter ftw

Revolver - Marcus Sedgwick


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Secret Adversary, The - Agatha Christie


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Things Fall Apart - Chinua Achebe


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Uncle Dynamite - P.G Wodehouse


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Vampire Lestat, The - Anne Rice


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

While The Light Lasts - Agatha Christie


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

X Factor, The - Andre Norton


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Year of the Intern, The - Robin Cook


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Zoot Suit - Luis Valdez


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Amongst the Hidden -Margaret Haddix


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

By the Light of the Moon - Dean Koontz


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

Ellen Foster by Kaye Gibbons

(I heart books).


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Fatal Cure - Robin Cook


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

Gone- Michael Grant


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Heart is a Lonely Hunter, The - Carson McCullers


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Inferno by Dante


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Jonathan Livingston Seagull - Richard Bach


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Kafka on the Shore- Murakami


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

Lolita - Vladimir Nabokov


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Mr. Murder - Dean Koontz


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Nicholas Nickleby_ - Charles Dickens


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Outbreak - Robin Cook


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

Poisonwood Bible - Barbara Kingsolver


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Quest for Lost Heroes - David Gemmell


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Remains of the Day - Kazuo Ishiguro


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Shadow Of The Minotaur - Alan Gibbons


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Til we have faces - C.S. Lewis


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Under the Blood Red Sun - Graham Salisbury


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Villette - Charlotte Bronte


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Warriors of the Raven - Alan Gibbons


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Xone of contention - Piers Anthony


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Zorba the Greek - Nikos Kazantzakis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Anansi Boys - Neil Gaiman


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Brisingr - Christopher Paolini


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Choice, The - Nicholas Sparks


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

Dew Breaker - Edwidge Danticat


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Eragon - Christopher Paolini


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Feed My Sheep - Mary Baker Eddy


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Going Nowhere Faster - Sean Beaudoin


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Harmful Intent - Robin Cook


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Jungle, The - Upton Sinclair


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

Krakatoa: The Day the World Exploded: August 27, 1883 - Simon Winchester


----------



## Dov (Dec 12, 2009)

Life of Pi, Yann Martel


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

Malgudi Days-R.K. Narayan


----------



## Dov (Dec 12, 2009)

couldnt pass up this one 
Next Michael Crichton


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

Operation Mincemeat, Ben Macintyre


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

Pygmy by Chuck Palahniuk


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

Quick Change- Jay Cronley


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Ravenheart - David Gemmell


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Safe Haven - Nicholas Sparks


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

To Kill a Mocking Bird -Harper Lee


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Universe in a Nutshell, The - Stephen Hawking


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Vengeful Creditor - Chinua Achebe


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Warden, The_ - Anthony Trollope


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Xenocide - Orson Scott Card


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Yankee Doodle Dandy - Michael Curtiz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zahir, The - Paulo Coehlo


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Alchemist, The - Paulo Coelho


----------



## dearprudence (Jul 18, 2011)

Breaking Dawn - Stephanie Meyer


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

The Child Thief- Brom


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Dubliners - James Joyce


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Eldest - Christopher Paolini


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Frankenstein - Mary Wollstonecraft Shelley


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Ghost King - David Gemmell


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows - J.K. Rowling


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I'll Bury My Dead - James Hadley Chase


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Jurassic Park - Michael Crichton


----------



## dearprudence (Jul 18, 2011)

Kafka on The Shore - Haruki Murakami


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Lizard Skin - Carsten Stroud


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

(The) minds of billy milligan


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

Necropolis- Anthony Horowitz.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Outlaw Prince, The - Rob Hughes


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Princess Diaries, The - Meg Cabot


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Quest for Lost Heroes - David Gemmell


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Rescue, The - Nicholas Sparks


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Samskara: A Rite for a Dead Man - U. R. Ananthamurthy


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Through the Looking Glass - Lewis Carroll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultimate Greetings Card Book, The - Caroline Green


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Vampyr Legion - Alan Gibbons


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

White Oleander - Janet Fitch


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Xibalba Murders, The - Lyn Hamilton


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

You can't go home again by Thomas Wolfe


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Zulu Heart by Steven Barnes


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Abduction - Robin Cook


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

Bell Jar, The - Sylvia Plath


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Cocktail Time - P.G. Wodehouse


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Darkness at Noon by Arthur Koestler


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Emma - Jane Austen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Framed in Lace - Monica Ferris


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Get Shorty-Elmore Leonard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Husband, The - Dean Koontz


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Ignited Minds - Abdul Kalam


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Jack and Jill - Louisa May Alcott


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

Kings of the Earth - Jon Clinch


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Last Song, The - Nicholas Sparks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Middlesex - Jeffery Eugenides


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Namesake, The - Jhumpa Lahiri


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Old Yeller - Fred Gipson


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Pebble in the Sky - Isaac Asimov


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Earth, The - Greg Harrison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Razor Sharp - Fern Michaels


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

the secret history - donna tart


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

*T*he Great Gatsby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Underworld - Don Delillo


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Vengence - Wilderness Series - David Thompson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Witch, Black Curse - Kim Harrison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xenocide - Orson Scott Card


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Youth, a Narrative and Two Other Stories_ - Joseph Conrad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zen and the Art of Motorcyle Maintenance - Robert Pirsig


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Adam Bede_ - George Eliot


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Barry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Catcher In The Rye - J. D. Salinger


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Drums of Autumn - Diana Gabaldon


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Everything's Eventual - Stephen King


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

Firestorm by Taylor Anderson


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Gary Potter and the Deathly Hallows


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Harvest - Tess Gerritsen

:lol:lol at typemismatch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Hunt - James Rollins


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Jewel Of Seven Stars, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kite Runner, The - Khaled Hossieni


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ministry of Food - Jamie Oliver


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

*N*

_Notes toward a Supreme Fiction_ - Wallace Stevens


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

One Door Away From Heaven by Dean Koontz


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

*P*

_Portrait of a Lady, The_ - Henry James


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quickie, The - James Patterson & Michael Ledwidge


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

Raisin in the Sun


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

The Sea Came in at Midnight. Steve Erickson


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Twilight


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Up From Slavery_ - Booker T. Washington


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Virgin Suicides, The - Jeffrey Eugenides


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Witch, Black Curse - Kim Harrison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xenogenesis - Octavia E. Butler


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Zen and The Art of Motorcycle Maintenance - Robert M. Pirsig


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Adventures in Fairyopolis - Cicely Mary Barker


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Barchester Towers_ - Anthony Trollope


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Cirque du Freak - Darren Shan


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Diary - Chuck Palahniuk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

East of Edeb - John Steinbeck


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Finnegans Wake_ - James Joyce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Generals, The - W.E. Butterworth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hour I First Believed, The - Wally Lamb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Incubus Dreams - Laurell K. Hamilton


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Key of Knowledge & Face the Fire - Nora Roberts


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Lolita - Nabokov


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mother Night - Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Neuromancer - William Gibson


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Once and Future King, The - T H White


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Poison Apples, The – Lily Archer


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Questions of Travel_ - Elizabeth Bishop


----------



## sylbea (Aug 15, 2013)

To Kill A Mockingbird by Harper Lee.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ragtime - E.L. Doctorow


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Songs of Innocence and of Experience_ - William Blake


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

Tales of Troy and Greece-Andrew Lang


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

_Ulysses_ (Might fit since James Joyce was recently mentioned)


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

Velveteen Rabbit, the- Margery Williams


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Why Cats Paint: A Theory of Feline Aesthetics_ - Heather Busch and Burton Silver


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

Xerxes- Jacob Abbot 
And, yes, I totally searched Google for books that start with X.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

The Yiddish Policeman's Union - Michael Chabon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Z for Zachariah - Robert C. O'Brien


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Atlas Shrugged - Ayn Rand


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Between the Acts_ - Virginia Woolf


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Crucible, The - Arthur Miller


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Demons Don't Dream - Piers Anthony


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Frenchman's Creek - Daphne Du Maurier


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Gaston de Blondeville - Ann Radcliffe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot Stuff - Carly Phillips


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

In The name of the father - Gerry conlon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joy Makers, The - James Gunn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kim - Rudyard Kipling


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Lost in the Funhouse_ - John Barth


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Melmoth the Wanderer - Charles Maturin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night - Elie Wiesel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Of Mice and Men - John Steinbeck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Phineas Finn - Anthony Trollope


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Ferris - S. C. Butler


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Rhyme's Reason: A Guide to English Verse_ - John Hollander


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Shadowland - Peter Straub


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Three Fates - Nora Roberts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unintended Consequences - John Ross


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

The Veldt - Ray Bradbury (it's actually not a book, per se, it's a short story, but I thought it would count)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wright 3, The - Blue Balliett


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Xaviera Goes Wild - Xaviera Hollander

(X was a tough one! Figured erotica had to have SOMETHING.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Can't Go Home Again - Thomas Wolfe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoe's Tale - John Scalzi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All That Glitters - V.C. Andrews


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blacklist - Sara Paretsky


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Dracula - Bram Stoker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

East of Eden - John Steinbeck


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Fahrenheit 451


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Great Chain of Being, The - Arthur Lovejoy


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Heart Is a Lonely Hunter, The - Carson McCullers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Capture the Castle - Dodie Smith


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Jane Eyre - Charlotte Brontë


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kim - Rudyard Kipling


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Lustrum - Robert Harris


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Manchurian Candidate, The - Richard Condon


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Never Let Me Go - Kazuo Ishiguro


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

^ Love that one.

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest - Ken Kesey


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Patriot Games - Tom Clancy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quofum - Alan Dean Foster


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Red Tree, The - Shaun Tan


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Spy Who Loved Me, The - Ian Fleming


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

To Kill a Mockingbird - Harper Lee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ulysses - James Joyce


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Vagabond - Bernard Cornwell


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

War of the Worlds - H.G. Wells


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xena - John Whitman


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Year of Wonders - Geraldine Brooks


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

Zodiac - Robert Graysmith


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Alice's Adventures in Wonderland - Lewis Carroll


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Bible - Various


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Congo - Michael Crichton


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Da Vinci Code (the) - Dan Brown


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Emma - Jane Austen


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Feeling For Bones - Bethany Pierce


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Glitz - Elmore Leonard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hard Way, The - Lee Child


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Icon - Frederick Forsythe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack and the Beanstalk - Joseph Jacobs


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

(A) Kestrel for a Knave - Barry Hines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last Picture Show, The - Larry McMurtry


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Modigliani Scandal - Ken Follett


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ninja'ing for the Complete Klutz - Harry Carey


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Next - Ken Kesey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Portnoy's Complaint - Phillip Roth


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Quatermass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rain King, The - Saul Bellow


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

*Speaker - 2nd edition*

*by Valenzano III*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Two Towers - J. R. R. Tolkien


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Ulysses - James Joyce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Varieties of Religious Experience, The - William James


----------



## tearsforfears (Feb 28, 2014)

Watership Down- Richard Adams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Rated Blood Suckers - Mario Acevedo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yearling, The - Marjorie Rawlings


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Absalom Absalom - William Faulkner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cat's Cradle - Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## Live Through This (Aug 24, 2014)

East of Eden - John Steinbeck


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Flashman - George McDonald Fraser


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Graveyard Book, The - Neil Gaiman


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I Am Legend - Richard Matheson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Journey to the Center of the Earth - Jules Vernes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lake House, The - James Patterson


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

(The) Name Of The Rose


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orchid Blues - Stuart Woods


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet, He Might Hear You - Nadine Monyer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Solaris - Stanislaw Lem


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unaccustomed Earth - Jhumpa Lahiri


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

William In Trouble - Richmal Compton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoe's Tale - John Scalzi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Sleep, The - Raymond Chandler


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Storm, The - Khris Greene


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Far From The Madding Crowd - Oliver Hardy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Great Gatsby, The- F. Scott Fitzgerald.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

History of English Prosody from the 12th Century to the Present Day, A - George Saintsbury


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Jennings And Darbishire - Anthony Buckeridge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killing Dance, The - Laurell K. Hamilton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meaning of Shakespeare, The - Harold C. Goddard


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Orient On The Murder Express - Agatha Christie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksilver - Neal Stephenson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Suite Fantasy - Janice Maynard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unquiet, The - John Connolly


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Whisper Falls - Toni Blake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xenogenesis - Octavia E. Butler


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Option - Peter Deutermann


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A Thousand Years Of Good Prayers-Yiyun Li


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Chronicle Of A Blood Merchant-Yu Hua


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Summer - Iris Johansen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Extremely Loud And Incredibly Close-Johnathan Foer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gulf, The - David Poyer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hunter's Moon-Garry Douglas Kilworth


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Ivanhoe - Sir Walter Scott


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killjoy - Julie Garwood


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Murder On The Orient Express - Agatha Christie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On the Pleasure of Hating - William Hazlitt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quantico Rules - Gene Riehl


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Right Ho Jeeves - P G Wodehouse


----------



## Chanelleninja (Jan 29, 2013)

Seven Ancient Wonders - Matthew Reilly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Lake - Stuart Woods


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vanish-Tess Gerritsen


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Golden Wheat said:


> The Book Of Heroic Failures - Stephen Pile
> 
> [writhingly funny to me!]


agreed.

War and Peace - Leo Tolstoy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X/1999 : Intermezzo 4 - Clamp


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

You Only Live Twice - Ian Fleming.


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Zorro - Isabel Allende


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Antic Hay - Aldous Huxley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cancer Ward - Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evolution of Calpurnia Tate, The - Jacqueline Kelly


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Good As Gold - Joseph Heller


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Invisible Man - Ralph Ellison


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jurassic Park-Michael Crichton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lyrical Ballads - William Wordsworth and Samuel Taylor Coleridge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nobody Knows - Mary Jane Clark


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Post Office - Charles Bukowski


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quantico Rules - Gene Riehl


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Steppenwolf - Herman Hesse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Temple, The - George Herbert


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Vanity Fair - William Makepeace Thackery


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xenocide - Orson Scott Card


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance - Robert Pirsig


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Around the World in Eighty Days-Jules Verne


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Catch 22 - Joseph Heller


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Darkness&Light-J.A Belfield


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fallen-Lauren Kate


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hourglass-Claudia Gray


----------



## nataliej (Sep 23, 2013)

Into the Wild - Jon Krakauer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jaws-Peter Benchley


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

King Lear - William Shakespeare


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Moon Called-Patricia Briggs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Othello-William Shakespeare


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

queen of the dammed Anne rice


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

(The) Sound And The Fury - William Faulkner


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

The Two Towers - J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unnatural Exposure - Patricia Cornwell


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Watership Down-Richard Adams


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

X-men comic books


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoe's Tale - John Scalzi


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

All Together Dead-Charlaine Harris


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Call Of The Sea-Rebecca Hart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Diary of a Young Girl - Anne Frank


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fire-Kristin Cashore


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Germinal - Emile Zola


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hexbound-Chloe Neill


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Jeeves Takes A Dump - P G Wodehouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kimchi and Calamari - Rose Kent


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Legend-Marie Lu


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Northern Lights-Philip Pullman


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Orient On The Murder Express - Agatha Christie


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Q's Legacy - Helene Hanff


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Spirit Bound-Richelle Mead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tommyknockers - Stephen King


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Unearthly-Cynthia Hand


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Valentine Grey - Sandi Toksvig


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Watership Down-Richard Adams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xenogenesis - Octavia E. Butler


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoe's Tale - John Scalzi


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Book of a Thousand Days-Shannon Hale


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Catcher in the Rye


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dark Flame-Alyson Noel


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Fapping, Their fapping, F.A Protocol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Falling Under-Gwen Hayes


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Getting Even - Woody Allen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Holy Bible-Anonymous


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jigs&Reels-Joanne Harris


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lord of the Flies-William Golding


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

(The) Man In The Mirror - William Garrett


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On the Run - Iris Johansen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Paddle to the Sea-Holling Clancy Holling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

"Q" Clearance - Peter Benchley


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Raingun-John Blackport


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Suspicion of Guilt - Barbara Parker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncommon Clay - Margaret Maron


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vanish-Tess Gerritsen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X-It-Jane George


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You've Been Warned - Howard Roughan, James Patterson


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zen in the Art of Writing-Ray Bradbury


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Aristotle and Dante Discover the Secrets of the Universe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blindsided-Priscilla Cummings


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Darklight-Lesley Livingston


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

east of eden - john steinbeck


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eragon-Christopher Paolini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guardian Angel - Julie Garwood


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hidden-Sophie Jordan


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

(The) Idiot - Fyodor Dostoyevsky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kisscut - Karin Slaughter


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

My Sister’s Keeper by Jodi Picoult


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Country for Old Men- Cormac McCarthy


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Peter Pan


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quidditch Through the Ages-J.K. Rowling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rasselas, Prince of Abyssinia - Samuel Johnson


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Steel-Carie Vaughn


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Ulysses - James Joyce


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vanishing Acts-Jodi Picoult


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Written on the Body - Jeanette Winterson


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

XVI-Julia Karr


----------



## nataliej (Sep 23, 2013)

(The) Yellow Wallpaper - Charlotte Perkins Gilman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoe's Tale - John Scalzi


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

About A Boy - Nick Hornby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue Nowhere, The - Jeffery Deaver


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cross Currents-John Shors


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Dracula - Bram Stoker


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Evil Under the Sun-Agatha Christie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

First Daughter - Eric Van Lustbader


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Glitch-Heather Anastasiu


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Inferno - Dan Brown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kim - Rudyard Kipling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Memoirs of a Geisha- Arthur Golden


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Obsidian-Jennifer L.Armentrout


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Party at Jack's, The - Thomas Wolfe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quantum Coin-E.C.Myers


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Rogue Male - Geoffrey Household


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Storm-Brigid Kemmerer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Unatural Causes-P.D.James


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vicar of Christ, The - Walter F. Murphy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

World Without End-Ken Follett


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xenocide - Orson Scott Card


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Game, The - Brad Meltzer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Born At Midnight-C.C. Hunter


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

Catching Fire
by Suzanne Collins


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Delirium-Lauren Oliver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elegant Universe, The - Brian Greene


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girl with the Dragon Tattoo - Stieg Larsson


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows - Le Famous Author


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I Am Number Four-Pittacus Lore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jewels of the Sun - Nora Roberts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Killer Instinct-S.E. Green


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Left Behind - Jerry B. Jenkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Greater Love - Danielle Steel


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Outlander-Diana Gabaldon


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Perelandra - C. S. Lewis


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quantum-Einstein,Bohr and the Great Debate About the Nature Of Reality-Manjit Kumar


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Somewhere in Time -*Richard Matheson*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Time and Again-Jack Finney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unquiet, The - John Connolly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

World War Z - Max Brooks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Star - Jennifer Roy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zeitoun-Dave Eggers


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Animal Farm - George Orwell


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bloodborn-Karen Kincy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cancer Ward - Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Evelina- Frances Burney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Four to Score - Janet Evanovich


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Glimmerglass-Jenna Black


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hard Luck - Barbara D'Amato


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Inside Out-Maria V. Snyder


----------



## nataliej (Sep 23, 2013)

Jude the Obscure - Thomas Hardy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kite Runner - Khaled Housseini


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lament:The Faerie Queen's Deception-Maggie Stiefvater


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mostly Harmless - Douglas Adams


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Northern Lights-Phillip Pullman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Open Your Eyes - Staind


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Paranormalcy-Kiersten White


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Bees and Wannabees - Rosalind Wiseman


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Storm Born-Richelle Mead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tiger Eyes - Judy Blume


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Under The Tuscan Sun-Frances Mayes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vig, The - John Lescroart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xenocide - Orson Scott Card


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zoya-Danielle Steel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

As I Lay Dying - William Faulkner


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Crónica de una muerte anunciada-Gabriel García Márquez


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Empire Falls - Richard Russo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Firespell-Chloe Neill


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Gone with the wind


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Halfway To The Grave-Jeaniene Frost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jester, The - Andrew Gross, James Patterson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lo! - Charles Fort


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Night Watch-Sergei Lukyanenko


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Persuasion-Jane Austen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Strength, A - Janette Oke


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Rainbow Road by Alex Sanchez


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Steppenwolf - Hermann Hesse


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The Tempest-William Shakespeare


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Void Moon-Michael Connelly


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Xenocide - some racist nerd


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Youth-J.M. Coetzee


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Zorba the Greek - Nikos Kazantzakis


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Anna Dressed In Blood-Kendare Blake


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Bunnicula - James Howe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Crux-Julie Reece


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dawn Stair, The - Catherine Asaro


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Farewell to Arms - Ernest Hemingway


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

Go Down, Moses - William Faulkner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Handmaid's Tale, The - Margaret Atwood


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

I Am Number Four - Pittacus Lore


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Katana-Cole Gibsen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Letters to a Young Poet - Rilke


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

Morte D’Urban - J.F. Powers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Owlsfane Horror, The - Duffy Stein


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Please Ignore Vera Dietz - A.S. King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quantico - Greg Bear


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

RainGun-John Blackport


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The Tenant Of Wildfell Hall-Anne Bronte


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under Orders - Dick Francis


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Venom - Jennifer Estep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wildly My Love - Katharine Kincaid


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xanadu-Jane Yolen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zen and the Art of Vampires - Katie Macalister


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Lightning - John Saul


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

City Of Bones-Cassandra Clare


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

East Of Eden-John Steinbeck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

God Project, The - John Saul


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Heir of Fire - Sarah J. Maas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Know This Much Is True - Wally Lamb


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Journey Into Mystery-Kieron Gillen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kimchi and Calamari - Rose Kent


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

Les miserables - Victor Hugo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Humans Involved - Kelley Armstrong


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Old Yeller-Fred Gipson


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Perelandra - C. S. Lewis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Rabbit - Tom Clancy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The Trial-Franz Kafka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Up in the Tree - Margaret Atwood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Woman in White, The - Wilkie Collins


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X In Flight-Karen Rivers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zel-Donna Jo Napoli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ancestors of Avalon - Marion Zimmerman Bradley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clarissa - Samuel Richardson


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eye Of The Needle-Ken Follett


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frail Flesh - Rob Watson


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gone-Michael Grant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iron Men, The - Leonard B. Scott


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Just My Type:A Book About Fonts-Simon Garfield


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Look Back In Anger-John Osborne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Memories of Midnight - Sidney Sheldon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nation-Terry Pratchett


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Phantom in the Night - Dianna Love, Sherrilyn Kenyon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Questioning The Millennium-Stephen Jay Gould


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seeing - Jose Saramago


----------



## The Superfluous Man (Oct 26, 2014)

Ulysses - James Joyce


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Voyage to Valhalla - Robert Swindells


----------



## The Superfluous Man (Oct 26, 2014)

Wuthering Heights - Emily BrontÃƒÂ«


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xingu-Edith Wharton


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zoya-Danielle Steel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brave New World - Adlous Huxley


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dreamless-Josephine Angelini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Envy - Sandra Brown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get Shorty - Elmore Leonard


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Infinity-Sherrilyn Kenyon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jude the Obscure - Thomas Hardy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love in the Time of Cholera - Gabriel Garcia Marquez


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

My Soul To Take-Rachel Vincent


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Othello-William Shakespeare


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Picture Perfect - Jodi Picoult


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Republic of Trees, The - Sam Taylor


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Schindler's List-Thomas Keneally


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Under The Dome-Stephen King


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

World Without End-Ken Follett


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xone of Contention - Piers Anthony


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoya - Daniel Steele


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Sleep, The - Raymond Chandler


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Crux-Julie Reece


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Death and Honor - W. E. B. Griffin, William E. Butterworth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Equus-Peter Shaffer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fall with Honor - E. E. Knight


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Grip Of The Shadow Plague-Brandon Mull


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Island: The Complete Stories - Alistair MacLeod


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killing Ground, The - Jack Higgins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meeting At Corvallis, A - S. M. Stirling


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

O is For Outlaw-Sue Grafton


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

Prince Caspian (The Chronicles of Narnia #2 ) - C.S. Lewis


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quiet:The Power Of Introverts in a World That Can't Stop Talking-Susan Cain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Riptide - Catherine Coulter


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Sword in the Stone - T. H. White


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unearthly Neighbors - Chad Oliver


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

We Were Liars-E.Lockhart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xenocide - Orson Scott Card


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Game, The - Brad Meltzer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

AntiGone-Sophocles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Colors Beneath the Veil - Tammy Blenkush


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dark Heart Forever-Lee Monroe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Flying Blind-Deborah Cooke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guilt - John T. Lescroart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Intent to Kill - James Grippando


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jumping To Conclusions-Francine Pascal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killshot - Elmore Leonard


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Moon Spell-Samantha Young


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On the Run - Iris Johansen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Possession-A.S.Byatt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Q Is for Quarry - Sue Grafton


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rapture-Lauren Kate


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Sunshine Sketches Of A Little Town - Stephen Leacock


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Time's Arrow-Martin Amis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unlikely Spy, The - Daniel Silva


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Word on the street - BBC press


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Men: The Last Stand - Chris Claremont


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yokhi-Indra Sinha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero - Eric Lustbader


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Black Blood-Christopher Pike


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Crucible, The


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eloise-Kay Thompson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fire Opal, The - Catherine Asaro


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

House of Leaves - Mark Z. Danielewski


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

If On A Winter's Night A Traveler - Italo Calvino


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Journey Into Mystery-Kieron Gillen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killshot - Elmore Leonard


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Lottery, The. Shirley Jackson. Is a short story.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moldy Warp the Mole - Alison Uttley


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Outlander-Diana Gabaldon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quantum Coin-E.C. Myers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Desert - Annie Proulx


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

"Silas Marner" George Eliot (Marian Evans)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Twelfth Night-William Shakespeare


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Dome - Stephen King


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Where's Waldo?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Rated Blood Suckers - Mario Acevedo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Your Coffin or Mine?-Kimberly Raye


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zorro and the Pirate Raiders - D.J. Arneson


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

(The) Bell Jar - Plath


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Catch 22 - Joseph Heller


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Daniel Deronda- Eliot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eat, Pray, Love - Elizabeth Gilbert


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

From the Mixed-Up Files of Mrs. Basil E. Frankweiler- E. L. Konigsburg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hell Gate - Linda A. Fairstein


----------



## TheEchoingGreen (Dec 24, 2014)

Ivanhoe - Sir Walter Scott


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jellicoe Road-Melina Marchetta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kingdom of the Golden Dragon - Isabel Allende, Margarat Peydon


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Life of Pi, The


----------



## TheEchoingGreen (Dec 24, 2014)

Notes From Underground - Fyodor Dostoyevsky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pallbearers, The - Stephen J. Cannell


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quiet Days In Clichy-Henry Miller


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

The Secret History


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Takedown - Brad Thor


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Utopia-Thomas More


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

WallBanger-Alice Clayton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Rated Blood Suckers - Mario Acevedo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Year Of Wonders-Geraldine Brooks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zorro and the Pirate Raiders - D.J. Arneson


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ashenden-W.Somerset Maugham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blindness - Jose Saramago


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Darkness And Light-J.A. Belfield


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Emma - Jane Austen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fallen-Lauren Kate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hold Tight - Harlan Coben


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I Am Number Four-Pittacus Lore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jury Master, The - Robert Dugoni


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Killer Instinct-Jennifer Lynn Barnes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Metropolis - Thea Von Harbou


----------



## TheEchoingGreen (Dec 24, 2014)

_Northanger Abbey_ - Jane Austen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Out Of The Silent Planet-C.S. Lewis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pigs in Heaven - Barbara Kingsolver


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Questions to Which the Answer is No-John Rentoul


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Return, The - Evan Innes


----------



## TheEchoingGreen (Dec 24, 2014)

_Slouching Towards Bethlehem_ - Joan Didion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Up Country - Nelson Demille


----------



## TheEchoingGreen (Dec 24, 2014)

_V._ - Thomas Pynchon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Who's Afraid Of BeoWulf?Tom Holt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xena - John Whitman


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

(The) Yellow Dog - George Simenon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie Fallout - Mark Tufo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Arctic Chill-Arnaldur Indrioason


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Catcher in the Rye, The - J.D Salinger


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dreamless-Josephine Angelini


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ever After High series -Shannon Hale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Finnegan's Wake - James Joyce


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Great Gatsby, The by F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How the West Was Won - Louis L'amour


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jury Master, The - Robert Dugoni


----------



## ilylikekanyeloveskanye (Jan 20, 2015)

lies - michael grant


----------



## willowmore (Nov 28, 2014)

Middlemarch by George Elliot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh, the Places You'll Go! - Dr. Seuss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Ferris - S. C. Butler


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Relish On The Hedge - Cynthia Cropper


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Secret Letters-Leah Scheier


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Things I've Been Silent About - Azir Nafisi


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Un di Velt Hot Geshvign (Night) by Elie Wiesel


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vanish-Tess Gerritsen


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

*Wessex Poems and Other Verses* - Thomas Hardy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xone Of Contention-Piers Anthony


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Heart Belongs to Me - Dean Koontz


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zero Visibility-Sharon Dunn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

An Instance of the Fingerpost - Iain Pears


----------



## Chanelleninja (Jan 29, 2013)

Bloodline - James Rollins


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

Dead Tomorrow - Peter James


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Evil Under The Sun-Agatha Christie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Generation Dead-Daniel Waters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How the West Was Won- Louis L'amour


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Initiate-Tara Maya


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Journal of the Plague Year, A - Daniel Defoe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Knight Assassin-Rima Jean


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

the Last Juror - John Grisham


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Matched-Ally Condie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night Stalkers - Michael Hawke


----------



## TheEchoingGreen (Dec 24, 2014)

O Pioneers - Willa Cather


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pigs in Heaven - Barbara Kingsolver


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quarantine-Jim Crace


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Revealed - Margaret Peterson Haddic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Swimsuit - James Patterson, Maxine Paetro


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The Tempest-William Shakespeare


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncle Tom's Children - Richard Wright


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Violets Are Blue-James Patterson


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

West Side Story (there are some retellings of the play as books)


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

X Isle - Peter Lerangis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yesterday, I Cried - Iyanla Vanzant


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zoo-Tara Elizabeth


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

A Gentle Occupation - Dirk Bogarde


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blood Feud-Alyxandria Harvey


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Call of the Wild, The by Jack London


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Desires Of The Dead-Kimberly Derting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easy Money - Jenny Siler


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fight Club-Chuck Palahniuk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ghost War, The - Alex Berenson


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

_Hamlet _


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ignite-Kaitlyn Davis


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Jane Eyre by Charlotte Brontë


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kafka on the Shore - Haruki Murakami


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Lavender Laughs in the Chalet School - Elinor Brent Dyer


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Montana 1948 by Larry Watson (terrible book)


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Nineteen Eighty-Four - George Orwell


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Of Mice and Men - John Steinbeck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Piazza Tales - Herman Melville


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Q's Legacy - Helene Hanff


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Rebecca - Daphne DuMaurier


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The Tale Of Despereaux-Kate DiCamillo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Utopia - St. Thomas More


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vesper-Jeff Sampson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

West End Horror, The - Nicholas Meyer


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Xanadu - Jane Yolen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

XVI-Julia Karr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Heart Belongs To Me - Dean Koontz


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zazen-Vanessa Veselka


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

*A*

*Art as Experience* - John Dewey


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blue Moon-Alyson Noel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cane - Jean Toomer


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

*D*

*Defining the World: The Extraordinary Story of Dr. Johnson's Dictionary* - Henry Hitchings


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Emma - Jane Austen


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Fahrenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gulag - Anne Applebaum


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hobbit, The. By J. R. R. Tolkien


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Innocents Abroad, The - Mark Twain


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Jeeves and the Tie That Binds-P.G. Wodehouse


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

The Last Tycoon - F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

*M*

*Milton: Poet, Pamphleteer, and Patriot* - Anna Beer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Night Watch-Sergei Lukyanenko


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Odyssey - Jack McDevitt


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Possession-A.S Byatt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quest for the Faradawn - Richard Ford


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Reached- Ally Condie


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

The Scarlet Letter - Nathaniel Hawthorne


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

*T*

*Thinking, Fast and Slow* - Daniel Kahneman


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Unearthly-Cynthia Hand


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Violation - Darian North


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

The Woman In White - Wilkie Collins


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Xingu - Edith Wharton


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Yesterday and Tomorrow - Jules Verne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zuckerman Unbound - Philip Roth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Animal Farm-George Orwell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Born Free - Joy Adamson


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Conviction - Kelly Loy Gilbert


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dark Visions-L.J. Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evidence - Jonathan Kellerman


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Forever-Judy Blume


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gunman - Lauran Paine


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Halfway To The Grave-Jeaniene Frost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Intervention - Robin Cook


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jellicoe Road-Melina Marchetta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kite Runner, The - Khaled Hosseini


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lord Of The Flies-William Golding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Must Love Hellhounds - Charlaine Harris, Iiona Andrews, Meljean Brook, Nalini Singh


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 17, 2015)

Noisy Nora by Rosemary Wells


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Orthodoxy-G.K.Chesterton


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Peter Pan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quo Vadis – Henryk Sienkiewicz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ruins, The - Scott Smith


----------



## painfully shy guy (Mar 22, 2015)

Song of Ice and Fire, A - George R. R. Martin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tower, The - William Butler Yeats


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Undercurrents-Laurel Mills


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanishing Point – David Markson


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Where's Waldo?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Men: The Last Stand: Beast Chooses Sides - Catherine Hapka


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Youth-J.M.Coetzee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zorro and the Pirate Raiders - D.J. Arneson


----------

